# Knightfall's Aerie of the Crow God [Kulan] (OOC [Old Thread])



## Knightfall

*Map of the Campaign Region*


----------



## Knightfall

Rules used: v.3.5 with some custom options (i.e. domains).
Books used: the three core rulebooks plus Spell Compendium for domains and Unearthed Arcana for variant classes (i.e. wilderness rogue).
Ability Score generation: 4d6 10 times, drop the lowest die, pick the best six scores, and arrange to taste.
Dice rolling: Any the player's are comfortable with.

Total # of players wanted: 5 or 5 (UPDATED: Sept. 15, 2015)
Slots taken:
JustinCase -- Caerth: Half-Orc Druid
Scott DeWar -- Quinn: Fighter (Voda Vosa's original PC)
Scotley -- Phar: Elf Wizard/Paragon Elf
NPCs
Aureus: Hutaakan Rogue (Tailspinner's original PC; was also run by Thateous)
Lorien: Elf Bard (Blackrat's original PC; was also run by Trogdor1992)
----------------------------------------------------
Former players....
Blackrat -- Elf Bard
Dog Moon -- Druid
renau1g -- Barbarian/Rogue (martial)
Tailspinner -- Hutaakan Rogue
Thanee -- Elf Cleric
Voda Vosa -- Fighter


----------



## Knightfall

Recruitment is now over for this game. This thread will now be for OOC discussion once the game gets under way.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I'm curious to find out how you guys want to handle dice rolling and combat sequences. Do you prefer that I do most of the dice rolling?

Plus, what about using maps? I don't have a PDF version of the module I'm using, so I would have to recreate the maps in CC2 Pro, which would be a major investment of my time.

Any ideas or suggestions?

KF


----------



## Blackrat

Well, I have nothing against either ways of dice rolling, but I prefer somewhat for the GM to do it.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I don't have any objections in either rolling system.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Well, I have nothing against either ways of dice rolling, but I prefer somewhat for the GM to do it.






Voda Vosa said:


> I don't have any objections in either rolling system.



I'm assuming that it should be either one way or the other, correct? Either I should do all the dice rolling or each player needs to be responsible for rolling dice on Invisible Castle. Would a mix of both be too confusing?


----------



## renau1g

In the game I run here, I use both, the PC's roll most of the dice rolls. I take care of Initiative (for speed) & Search/Spot/Listen (for surprise reasons), but I'm ok with either one or the other.


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> In the game I run here, I use both, the PC's roll most of the dice rolls. I take care of Initiative (for speed) & Search/Spot/Listen (for surprise reasons), but I'm ok with either one or the other.



Well, I'd definitely want to do the Search/Spot/Listen rolls, regardless, and I can handle rolling Initiative and other skills checks if you guys want.

I think, at minimum, I'd want each player to be responsible for rolling their own attack rolls and any opposed combat rolls using Invisible Castle. I can roll damage rolls, however.


----------



## Knightfall

*A Little Background*
The Lady Elisabeth Pendour has hired the PCs to recover a lost key that husband had on him when he died trying to clense a befouled tower on the coast near Carnell. (The tower is known to be infested with harpies as the beasts often attack and kill livestock.)

The adventure assumes that PCs are already in her employ and I'm assuming that your PCs all know each other in one way or another. However, at this point you have the option of posting a short descriptive narrative of your PC on the In-Character thread regarding appearance and mannerisms. (Assume that you are just outside of Carnell and that it is raining.)

While I'm still waiting for a confirmation from Thanee, I'm assuming she's ready since here character was the first posted to the Rogue's Gallery thread.


----------



## Knightfall

I forgot to mention... I'd like each of you to choose a text color for speaking in. I'd prefer you all use light colors. I'll be using Red for the keyed entry text from the module. DarkOrange is for the DM when speaking as a single NPC. 

Pick your colors and I'll use what's left for secondary NPCs.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall said:


> Well, I'd definitely want to do the Search/Spot/Listen rolls, regardless, and I can handle rolling Initiative and other skills checks if you guys want.
> 
> I think, at minimum, I'd want each player to be responsible for rolling their own attack rolls and any opposed combat rolls using Invisible Castle. I can roll damage rolls, however.




That's okay for me.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> That's okay for me.



Alright, good to know.

Is anyone going to post a character introduction as per my post above (#10)? If not then I'll post the module's introduction for the players tomorrow.


----------



## renau1g

Sorry Knightfall, I must've missed this. I'll get something up tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I'll put something up today too.


----------



## Thanee

Knightfall said:


> Any ideas or suggestions?




Digital camera, make a photo, crop the picture to look decent, upload. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee

Knightfall said:


> While I'm still waiting for a confirmation from Thanee, I'm assuming she's ready since here character was the first posted to the Rogue's Gallery thread.




Ready (just wasn't around for the last two days). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee said:


> Digital camera, make a photo, crop the picture to look decent, upload.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Hmm, that might actually work for me. Now, where's my digital camera?


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, since Voda Vosa won't be around for a week, we will simply start the adventure without him and say that he comes along after the fact. Okay?


----------



## Thanee

Sounds good. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm... your PCs were supposed to be heading out of town but I guess I wasn't too clear about that. No worries. We'll just go with Thanee's approach.


----------



## Thanee

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Knightfall

We'll also assume you haven't "actually" made contact with Lady Elisabeth Pendour yet but you do know of her plight.


----------



## Thanee

Ah, so she is from Carnell, then?

I thought we were sent there from another town or city. Heh. 




> Authority Figures: Lady Elisabeth Pendour (female human)




Ok, this could have been a hint, that I had misinterpreted something there... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Knightfall

No worries.


----------



## Thanee

No worries! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Blackrat

KF, I need a GM ruling on wether or not I can store a blade in Efficient Quiver. The description is a bit vague. I believe a longsword would be off the same "general" shape as bow, staff or spear (long, narrow item), but then again, it's a matter of opinion so I want your ruling. The only real difference here is the matter of weight and openly carrying a weapon. If I can't, Lorien will just carry it sheathed next to the quiver, but if I can, it appears that Lorien is only armed with few arrows .


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> KF, I need a GM ruling on wether or not I can store a blade in Efficient Quiver. The description is a bit vague. I believe a longsword would be off the same "general" shape as bow, staff or spear (long, narrow item), but then again, it's a matter of opinion so I want your ruling. The only real difference here is the matter of weight and openly carrying a weapon. If I can't, Lorien will just carry it sheathed next to the quiver, but if I can, it appears that Lorien is only armed with few arrows .



Hmm, I'm not really sure based on the items description. However, I think that if it can hold a spear then it should be able to hold a blade. The blade's hand guard couldn't be very wide, however. How wide would a longsword's handguard be? 

Give me some time to reseach this question some more. I'll try to get back to you by the end of today.


----------



## Thanee

Longsword - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall said:


> How wide would a longsword's handguard be?




Well, if it's your standard fantasy elven blade, it won't even have a handguard . This about what I had in mind for Lorien's blade:
[sblock=Elven Sword]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Well, if it's your standard fantasy elven blade, it won't even have a handguard . This about what I had in mind for Lorien's blade:
> [sblock=Elven Sword]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



If it looks like that then I have no problem with it. I checked the D&D F.A.Q. and couldn't find anything in it regarding storing a blade in an Efficient Quiver. Therefore, I rule you can store such a blade in an Efficient Quiver if the blade doesn't have a handguard or if it has a basket-style handguard (i.e. rapier).


----------



## Blackrat

Cool. You know, I realised there is one word in the description of the quiver that supports this.


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Once the owner has filled it, the quiver can produce any item she wishes, as if from a regular quiver or *scabbard*.



The word scabbard really only means a sheat for blade. So that would suggest you can put a blade in it.

Anyways, Lorien keeps all his weapons in it then. Also, the Wand of CLW is stored in the compartment for javelin sized or smaller objects.


----------



## Desert Hare

Knightfall, do you have room for another? The game sounds good and looks intriguing.

I could get a human martial rogue statted up before Wednesday if you'll have me.


----------



## Dog Moon

Is it possible for me to have a Heavy Warhorse companion instead of just a normal Heavy Horse?  It's fine if it's at like the -3 level penalty, but oddly, they aren't listed anywhere on the Druid Animal Companion chart.


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Is it possible for me to have a Heavy Warhorse companion instead of just a normal Heavy Horse?  It's fine if it's at like the -3 level penalty, but oddly, they aren't listed anywhere on the Druid Animal Companion chart.



I'm fine with that and, yes, make it at -3 level.


----------



## Desert Hare

Knightfall said:


> I don't mind if you join the group. And I'm assuming the others won't mind either. Note that the group already has a rogue, but it doesn't have a wizard or sorcerer. If you do pick a rogue, you should note that rogue's in my campaign world cannot be Lawful Good.




Yippee! Statting up a character now.


----------



## renau1g

Knightfall said:


> I don't mind if you join the group. And I'm assuming the others won't mind either. Note that the group already has a rogue, but it doesn't have a wizard or sorcerer. If you do pick a rogue, you should note that rogue's in my campaign world cannot be Lawful Good.




P.S. My rogue is more of a martial-style rogue, MC'd into barbarian.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall said:


> I'm fine with that and, yes, make it at -3 level.




Yay.


----------



## Desert Hare

Knightfall, I have an idea feat wise for my character, but I need to run it by you.

Are you allowing the racial paragon levels from Unearthed Arcana?
My goal here would be to take Concentration as my Adaptive skill and take Wild Talent & Point Blank Shot as my first level feats (human character).

My human paragon feat (2nd level) would be Psionic Shot. 
3rd level feat would be Narrow Mind.
6th level feat would be Greater Psionic Shot.

What do you think?


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## renau1g

Too bad Edmonton was so quiet, but Calgary made quite the spalsh. I was listening to it at work all day. I was pretty happy with Toronto's moves.


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> Too bad Edmonton was so quiet, but Calgary made quite the spalsh. I was listening to it at work all day. I was pretty happy with Toronto's moves.



Edmonton made two deals. I don't know if I'd call that quiet. Sure they didn't make the huge splash that Calgary did but I'm happy with the results.


----------



## renau1g

Did they? I stopped watching just after 3, when they said the deadline was over. I must have missed those.


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> Did they? I stopped watching just after 3, when they said the deadline was over. I must have missed those.



You missed a lot.


----------



## renau1g

I realized that this morning when I was watching Sportscentre. I should have known better *stupid meetings*


----------



## Knightfall

Question: Should I be waiting for each of you to make a post before posting another reply? How's it work, exactly?

Just looking for some guidance about what works best.


----------



## Thanee

No, you shouldn't. If there is something to do, or it's time to move things along, because some time has passed, it's usually the best to just post and move on.

Waiting for everyone to post every time you make a post simply won't work.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, good to know.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Well I'm back! I'll await for an introduction of my character to pop in.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Well I'm back! I'll await for an introduction of my character to pop in.



Actually, feel free to write a short introductory description for your PC.

We'll say you've just arrived outside of town... you already know the other PCs but you had something to take care off before you joined them. It is currently raining, hard,and the wind is blowing in gusts.

Well, that's it for me right now. I have to get ready to leave for my night class. I'll be back home around 9:30 to 10 p.m. (MST).

Cheers!


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa,

I need you to finish Quinn's character details. You need to allocate a total of 19,000 gp worth of equipment. It looks like you've only allocated nundane equipment.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I know I'll get to it as soon as I get my book back!


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> I know I'll get to it as soon as I get my book back!



Okay.


----------



## Knightfall

Any questions so far? Just wondering...

[EDIT]
BTW... I'm off to see Gran Torino in the next ten minutes, so I won't be around until much later tonight.


----------



## renau1g

Knightfall said:


> Any questions so far? Just wondering...




I think it's great so far, I'm enjoying finding out some more stuff about the world.


----------



## Thanee

Yep, I think this is much better than running off to the dungeon only half-knowing why we are even there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> I think it's great so far, I'm enjoying finding out some more stuff about the world.






Thanee said:


> Yep, I think this is much better than running off to the dungeon only half-knowing why we are even there.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Good to know.

I've decided to post some more background info to the social group discussion. The info will give you all some details on some of the more important locales around the Strandlands that you've heard about on your travels.

Expect that either late tonight (well, late for me) or sometime tomorrow.

[EDIT]
Okay, I wasn't able to get to this today. It was a hard day. I'll try to post the info sometime this week. I'm streeing a little about my Thursday night class... so it might not get done until Friday.

I will get around to responding to the In-Character thread before Thursday, However, just not tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

Added campaign region map to first post.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> I know I'll get to it as soon as I get my book back!



Voda Vosa,

So, when are you getting your book back?


----------



## Knightfall




----------



## Desert Hare

edit: didn't see the link.


----------



## Dog Moon

You don't need the actual book for equipment.  Just look at the d20srd site online.  It's still in existence since this IS a 3x campaign we can continue using it.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> You don't need the actual book for equipment.  Just look at the d20srd site online.  It's still in existence since this IS a 3x campaign we can continue using it.



Since English isn't Voda Vosa's first language, I'm thinking his books aren't in English. Thus, I'm not sure how useful d20SRD.org would be for hm.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Exactly. Do you have an idea of how much time it takes me to write these sentences here? 
Here my advise: Never give your books, even to your best friends.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall said:


> Since English isn't Voda Vosa's first language, I'm thinking his books aren't in English. Thus, I'm not sure how useful d20SRD.org would be for hm.




Ah, well, I saw that English wasn't his native language in his sig, but I guess I overestimated his ability.  My bad.  Sooo, guess no one's bothered to do d20srd in different languages then.  That sucks.


----------



## Thanee

Voda Vosa said:


> Exactly. Do you have an idea of how much time it takes me to write these sentences here?




Best way to learn/improve another language, though. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Knightfall

Are you all waiting for me to post again?


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall said:


> Are you all waiting for me to post again?




Not necessarily. For me, the stuff about Rev got my ENWorld scheduly messed up, and now it's weekend. I don't have the attention span to post in the games during weekend, but I'll post again in monday. Then again, if you wish to move along, I don't object either.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Not necessarily. For me, the stuff about Rev got my ENWorld scheduly messed up, and now it's weekend. I don't have the attention span to post in the games during weekend, but I'll post again in monday. Then again, if you wish to move along, I don't object either.



I think its best to move on. I'll reply to the two response since my last post and then post again regarding the next morning. (Tonight or tomorrow.)


----------



## Knightfall

I finally got around to posting some tidbits of knowledge for two of the PCs in the group discussion. The information is for Thanee and Blackrat's PCs. I'll do the rest tomorrow. Very tired.

It's 2 a.m.

I need to sleep.


----------



## Knightfall

I posted personalized knowledge for renau1g and Dog Moon's PCs to the social group discussion. I haven't gotten around to Voda Vosa's PC yet. It was a tough day. 

V.V., tomorrow, I promise.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW...

Thanee,

I realized today that I short-changed your "what your PC knows" information compared to the other three PCs I've written. You can expect a bit of a re-write with some additional tidbits tomorrow. (Stuff inspired by what I wrote for the others.)

I'll also post to the IC thread tomorrow sme time, as well. I just didn't have the energy/will for it today.

Time to sleep. 

KF


----------



## Blackrat

I posted this at the end of my IC post too, but I'll just put it here also:

Mind if I retcon my eguipment a bit? I'd like to add in an empty book or two and writing utensils. Just for the fluff side. Lorien spends at best 6 hours a night alone, so I think he could be writing a journal of his adventures...


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> I posted this at the end of my IC post too, but I'll just put it here also:
> 
> Mind if I retcon my eguipment a bit? I'd like to add in an empty book or two and writing utensils. Just for the fluff side. Lorien spends at best 6 hours a night alone, so I think he could be writing a journal of his adventures...



That's fine with me.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall said:


> That's fine with me.




Thanks. I made the changes to my sheet and while I was at it, I removed the 7 sp for the inn too.

You might notice the Everburning Candle I added. If it's okay I was thinking it'd be like a weaker version of Everburning Torch. Made by a special spell that makes a flame smaller than that of Continual Flame, equivalent of candle. Though I paid the full price ofcourse.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Thanks. I made the changes to my sheet and while I was at it, I removed the 7 sp for the inn too.
> 
> You might notice the Everburning Candle I added. If it's okay I was thinking it'd be like a weaker version of Everburning Torch. Made by a special spell that makes a flame smaller than that of Continual Flame, equivalent of candle. Though I paid the full price ofcourse.



No worries. 

It's official, I'm sick.  I'm hoping it's only a cold, but it feels more like strep throat, which I get once in a while. (As long as it doesn't become full-blown bronchitis, I'll be happy.) Fingers crossed. 

Thus, I didn't get to the IC thread today. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## Thanee

Get better! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee said:


> Get better!
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Thanks... it's been a tough week and my throat is killing me, but at least, I'm not burning up anymore. 

Anyway, I'm just letting you all know that I posted in the IC thread the other day.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Voda Vosa

I have my precious books with me at last. Time to get up to date!


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> I have my precious books with me at last. Time to get up to date!



Good to hear. Let me know when you're done.


----------



## Knightfall

Hello?

???  ???


----------



## Blackrat

Heh. Sorry about that, I missed the update entirely.


----------



## Thanee

Knightfall said:


> Hello?




Echo!

Ok, posted over in the IC now... sorry for the delay. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

Yikes, sorry for the delay as well, it was my boys 1st birthday this weekend and I was up to my eyeballs getting things ready (party planning is *not* for me)


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Heh. Sorry about that, I missed the update entirely.






Thanee said:


> Echo!
> 
> Ok, posted over in the IC now... sorry for the delay.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee






renau1g said:


> Yikes, sorry for the delay as well, it was my boys 1st birthday this weekend and I was up to my eyeballs getting things ready (party planning is *not* for me)



No worries. It was just some gentle reminder-r- ing... I don't think that's a word.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI... I updated again... but I'm now going back to bed. (I hate being sick. It's a little better today but only a little. I need to go bug my doctor later today.)


----------



## Voda Vosa

Winter up there no? I always get sick at winter. Lucky me it's still summer here =)


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Winter up there no? I always get sick at winter. Lucky me it's still summer here =)



I believe the 20th was the first day of Spring but there is still lots of snow on the ground here. It snowed like crazy over the weekend.

Normally, I like winter but not right now.


----------



## Dog Moon

21st


----------



## Knightfall

FYI...

I have my night class tonight (Thursday), so I won't be making my next post to the In-Character thread until, at least, after 10 p.m. MST. However, it's more likely that I'll post on Friday some time as I'll likely be really tired after class.

I'm feeling a little better. Antibiotics are a wonderful thing.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Just beware of antibiotics, use them rationally.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon,

I noticed that your character "glanced at the daughter." FYI... Lady Pendour and her daughter aren't actually in the hall yet. It's just your PCs and the knight at the moment.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Just beware of antibiotics, use them rationally.



I always do.


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall said:


> Dog Moon,
> 
> I noticed that your character "glanced at the daughter." FYI... Lady Pendour and her daughter aren't actually in the hall yet. It's just your PCs and the knight at the moment.




Oh, my bad.  I misread the chairs for the lady and her daughter to mean that they were actually sitting there.  heh.  Pretend I didn't write that.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Oh, my bad.  I misread the chairs for the lady and her daughter to mean that they were actually sitting there.  heh.  Pretend I didn't write that.



I already did.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI...

I've added a few more sections of the text for the Divinity War narrative to this thread...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/world-kulan/251317-harqual-mythology-history.html

The information in that thread would be known to most of your PCs. The legend is quite famous amongst the followers of the North Gods and the elves of the North. Only Quinn wouldn't likely know the full details of the story but Voda Vosa, you're free to read it anyway.

I'll try to get around to posting more in the thread later on today as well as update the In-Character thread. (I'm going outside to get some fresh in a little while.)

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Knightfall

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't updated the IC thread in the last few days. My stomach is giving me some serious problems. (Too much stomach acid is a real pain!) It's a little better today, so far, so I'm hoping to post an update again today/tonight.

Cheers!

Knightfall


----------



## renau1g

No worries, take your time.


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> No worries, take your time.



Good to know since it isn't going to happen tonight. My stomach (and lower down) is doing flip-flops. Ugh.  

Water seems to help, and I've only had two take two antacid tablets today. I also had Gravol this afternoon. That helped with the nausea, a bit. I think I'm going to go bug my doctor tomorrow. It's been over a week and a half of this crap.

Anyway, I'll get back to you all sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

Expect an update to the In-Character thread tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

Expect an update to the In-Character thread tomorrow night.


----------



## Knightfall

I must apologize for not getting to this today. I had a busy day and forgot about it. I spent several hours running around trading and buying books this afternoon, plus I got distracted by my RPG Collection List tonight.

I won't have time to do this tomorrow either since I have an assignment duefor my night class. It's done. However, I need to go to the campus early and print a copy to hand-in.

I will try to post tomorrow night after my class is over but I can't promise anything. I'd do it now except it's after Midnight and I'm complete exhausted. 

Later,

Kf


----------



## Blackrat

Hey, no worries. Pbp's run a bit slowly anyways so don't worry about it.


----------



## Knightfall

Expect a post from me either tonight or tomorrow. Tomorrow is a better bet.


----------



## Knightfall

Expect a post from me in the IC thread either sometime today or late tomorrow (after 5p.m., my time).


----------



## Knightfall

*Followers of the North Gods, Death, and Necromancy*

As it turns out, I had time to post this...

*Followers of the North Gods, Death, and Necromancy*
All “devoted” followers of the North Gods pass through Hade’s Underrealm in the Lower Outlands before being allowed to continue on to their home planes as petitioners. Those that are lacking in their faith are given penance, to perform, for as long as the Lord of the Dead demands. Note: Followers of the Sword, Interloper, and World Gods are not judged in this way regardless of where they live in the Lands of Harqual.

Note that the member deities of the Pantheon of the North take death very seriously, due to what occurred with Tok. “Devoted” followers of a North God deity must take the Oath of Life and Death. This magical oath, which is similar to geas/quest spell, means that the character won’t use forbidden Necromancy magic (such as the inflict spells) or magic items that duplicate forbidden Necromancy magic.

The character is protected, by the Oath, from being turned into an undead creature, but the character loses the option of being raised or resurrected, even through the power of a miracle or wish spell. The character accepts death as a natural part of life, even if that death wasn’t a peaceful one (i.e. death by violence). The Oath of Life and Death is optional to the masses, and even to the clergy members of the various faiths of the Pantheon, except for the clergy of Hades.

However, note that clerics of the North Gods cannot cast evilly aligned Necromancy spells, regardless of whether or not they have taken the Oath of Life and Death, as well as those Necromancy spells designated as “gray”, with a few exceptions (see below).

Thus, clerics of the North God can only cast the following Necromancy spells from the D&D PHB v.3.5: astral projection, death ward, disrupt undead, gentle repose, halt undead, hide from undead, horrid wilting (Water Domain clerics only), mark of justice, speak with dead, and undeath to death. Druids dedicated to a North God may cast death ward, blight, and poison but not contagion or finger of death.

Clerics of Hades can also cast the following “gray” Necromancy spells from the D&D PHB v.3.5: bestow curse, blindness/deafness, cause fear, deathwatch, destruction, doom, slay living, and wail of the banshee. Clerics of Aegir can also cast the spells above that are part of the Repose Domain but not the others.

The following necromancy spells from the Complete Series are off-limits to all “devoted” followers of the North Gods, regardless of alignment, class, or deity: blackfire, contagious touch, cursed blade, curse of lycanthropy, death pact, decomposition, heart ripper, infestation of maggots, scourge, spiritwall, sword of darkness, wrack, and wracking touch. Bards devoted to Hades (i.e. multiclassed bard/clerics) may learn to cast the wail of doom spell from D&D Complete Adventurer. Wizards, but not sorcerers, devoted to Hades (i.e. multiclassed cleric/wizards) may learn to cast the arrow of bone, backbiter, burning blood, heart of stone, and withering palm spells from D&D Complete Arcane.


----------



## renau1g

Cool! Have fun at the movie Knightfall and let me know how it is.


----------



## Thanee

Yep, hope you had fun watching this awesome movie. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> Cool! Have fun at the movie Knightfall and let me know how it is.






Thanee said:


> Yep, hope you had fun watching this awesome movie.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Thanks. It was a great movie. One of the best Star Trek movies ever made, IMO.

FYI... I'm hoping to post in the In-Character thread tonight. (Game 6 of the Bruins-Canes NHL playoff series is starting soon, however. Thus, I might get to distracted by that if its a good game.)


----------



## renau1g

Go Canes!


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> Go Canes!



I've been cheering for them in this series. I thought I'd be cheering for the Bruins, but the Canes just have too many ex-Oilers playing on their roster. 

Unfortunately, the Canes didn't put the B's away.


----------



## Knightfall

Note: I have an appointment to get a cortisone injection into my right SI joint (hip) today.

This means I likely won't be able to sit at my computer for at least the next day or so. Therefore, I won't likely get my next update done until Friday or Saturday. (That's why I was hoping to get the post done yesterday.)

Anyway, I gotta go.

Later,

KF


----------



## renau1g

Knightfall said:


> I've been cheering for them in this series. I thought I'd be cheering for the Bruins, but the Canes just have too many ex-Oilers playing on their roster.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Canes didn't put the B's away.




They just wanted in on the Game 7 fun


----------



## Thanee

Knightfall said:


> Thanks. It was a great movie. One of the best Star Trek movies ever made, IMO.




If not _the_ best. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

I can't wait to see it on Tuesday (cheap night here; $4 CDN). 

Knightfall, 

did you watch Game 7 (either of them) last night? I was on the edge of my seat with the Boston game...that's one I wasn't expecting to get into at all and it was such a great ending.


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> Knightfall,
> 
> did you watch Game 7 (either of them) last night? I was on the edge of my seat with the Boston game...that's one I wasn't expecting to get into at all and it was such a great ending.



Yes, I watched them both, plus the Pittsburgh-Washington Game 7 too. I'm happy the Canes won; however, I'm not sure if I'll be cheering for them against the Penguins. (I won't know until the first goal happens.)

I'll definitely be cheering for the Hawks over the Wings.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI... I try to get around to posting in the IC thread in the next couple of days. (I've been fighting a lot pain in my legs and back.)

BTW, do you guys have any questions?


----------



## Knightfall

Sorry that I haven't posted in a bit. I've been in a lot of discomfort lately. The cortisone shot I got didn't work this time. I'm having a hard time sitting at my computer. (Ow!)

I'll try to post in the IC thread sometime next week. I doubt it will be sooner.

I have to go lay down again.

Later,

KF

p.s. Pain sucks!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yeah, don't push on yourself too hard. Pain is... well, a pain in the ass describes it quite good, heh


----------



## Thanee

You sure sound like you are having a rough time... best wishes!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Knightfall

I've been better. 

BTW, Initiative Time! Remember, use Invisible Castle and post the result here with a link.

I rolled a 20 (17+3) for the beasties.


----------



## Thanee

Sheyla's Initiative is 14.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

1d20+2=20  For Halmar, although I think the beasties still beat him.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Roll Lookup a 12 for Quinn


----------



## Dog Moon

Guess the Druid is looking at seashells or something.  1d20+1=9

*ooooh, shiny*


----------



## Knightfall

Do you want me to whip up a map for this encounter? Or are you comfortable playing it more freeform?

The pier is roughly 5 feet wide and is probably about 30 to 40 ft long. The drop to the sandy shore below is about 15 to 20 ft. (I haven't fixed the dimensions in my head quite yet. I would guess the higher numbers re more likely.)

The stone house is attached directly to the left side of pier, close to the cliff wall, and is 15 ft. by 15 ft. It is 20 ft. tall at it's peak.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW...

Gareth's initiative is 11. He is flat-footed for the first round.


----------



## Blackrat

Lorien's init: 1d20+7=21



Knightfall said:


> Do you want me to whip up a map for this encounter? Or are you comfortable playing it more freeform?




Both are fine though I'd prefer even a crude map.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order*
Lorien = 21
Monsters = 20
Halmar = 20
Sheyla = 14
Quinn = 12
Gareth = 11
Reneg = 9


----------



## Knightfall

Creatures' bite attacks vs.

Halmar: 12 (miss)
Sheyla: 23 (hit) *
-> 3 hp dmg on d6
Reneg: 24 (hit) *
-> 4 hp dmg on d6

*PCs must save versus the spiders' poison. Should I roll?


----------



## Knightfall

Halmar's on deck.


----------



## Knightfall

FOR VODA VOSA ONLY:
[sblock]On the creatures' action, you hear the clacker-clack of monstrous spider steps on the roof of the stone building. It's coming from the side of the building nearest the window (see the map).

You can shout a warning to your companions before your turn as a Free action.

I rolled a natural 20 on your Listen check. No one else had a chance to hear the monstrous footfalls.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

Knightfall said:


> *PCs must save versus the spiders' poison. Should I roll?




It's probably faster that way...

Anyways, made the roll for Sheyla: Fortitude Save 15

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee said:


> It's probably faster that way...



Alright...

Reneg's save: 10 + 7 = 17 (success)



Thanee said:


> Anyways, made the roll for Sheyla: Fortitude Save 15



Successful save.


----------



## Knightfall

Sheyla's next to act.
--------------------------

Voda Vosa, where do you want Quinn to move to once outside?

I'm assuming that Lorien is standing in square D5 unless Blackrat says otherwise. The spider is square F5 is dead, so you can move through your companions to that square, on your turn, if you want.

Note that that square now counts as two squares for purposes of movement due to the dead spider's corpse. Also, the pier is slick with the creature's ichor. Therefore, moving through that square requires a Balance check (DC 5) to keep from slipping.


----------



## Thanee

Sheyla has acted. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Knightfall

Gareth doesn't act this round. Reneg's up next.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn will stand at C 5 and delay this attack untill he can spot the spider climbing on the house. Quinn has a reach of 10 ft with his spiked chain. 

Quinn's delayed attack: 19 and 13 to hit, and 11 and 8 dmg respectively.


----------



## Thanee

Voda Vosa, shouldn't you get yourself some equipment? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voda Vosa

OMG! I thought I did! Didn't I? Yes I did, at least I'm using the sheet I have saved:

[sblock=Quinn Inagui]


		Code:
	

 Name: Quinn Inagui
Class: Fighter
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Neutral 


Str: 18 +4 (15+1+2I)Level: 7        XP: -
Dex: 14 +2 (14)     BAB: +7/+2         HP: 84 (1d10+2)
Con: 15 +3 (15)     Grapple: +11/+6   Dmg Red: 0
Int: 13 +1 (13)     Speed: 30'        Spell Res: 0
Wis: 13 +1 (13)     Init: +2      Spell Save: +0
Cha: 12 +1 (12)     ACP: -4         Spell Fail: 0%

               Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +5    +0    +2    +0    +0    +1    18
Touch: 12              Flatfooted: 16

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      5     +3   +1     +9
Ref:                       2     +2   +1     +5
Will:                      2     +1   +1     +4

Weapon                 Attack   Damage     Critical
MW Spiked Chain        +13/+7  2d4+4      x2
Net                     +9/+4     -         -
Longbow                 +9/+4   1d8+4      x3

Languages: Common, Dwarven.

Abilities: 
Human:     
*  Medium: As Medium creatures, humans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
* Human base land speed is 30 feet.
* 1 extra feat at 1st level.
* 4 extra skill points at 1st level and 1 extra skill point at each additional level.
* Automatic Language: Common. Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, such as Druidic). See the Speak Language skill.
* Favored Class: Any. When determining whether a multiclass human takes an experience point penalty, his or her highest-level class does not count.

Feats: Exotic weapon prof. Combat expertise. Improved trip. Dodge. Mobility. Spring attack. Weapon focus (spiked chain). Whirlwind Attack


Skills               Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Climb                  7    +4          +11
Intimidate             7    +1          +8
Jump                   9    +4          +13 
Ride                   7    +4          +11 
Swim                   7    +4          +11 

Equipment: 
Breastplate +1                    1250           
Chain spiked MW                  320gp   10lb 
Gloves of Ogre power            4000gp   
Cloack of Resistance +1         1000gp  
Net                               20gp   6lb 
Potion of Cure light wounds x2   100gp
Compòsite Longbow (Str +4)       500gp 
Arrows
Bed roll
Flint and steel
Iron pot	
X days of trail ration
Waterskin
                 
Money: 3

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee

Heh. Would be a good idea to put it on the RG as well, then. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee said:


> Heh. Would be a good idea to put it on the RG as well, then.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Agreed.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/world-...allery-aerie-crow-god-play-post-campaign.html


----------



## Dog Moon

Oy, sorry about the delay.  Been a little busy recently then got sick... ick.  And why is it always when I'm sick that I'm needed around the office?  There today, only like 2 people came in and only a couple of calls... I wonder if people somehow psychically decide to need stuff when I'm not there since I'm the main person who could help them...

Anyway, catching up on everything and posting IC soon.


----------



## Dog Moon

1d20+7=18  Attack
1d6+2=3 Damage

Is it better to roll damage in the OOC or IC?  Do you have any preference?


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> 1d20+7=18  Attack
> 1d6+2=3 Damage
> 
> Is it better to roll damage in the OOC or IC?  Do you have any preference?



Either way is fine with me.

EDIT: you forgot to add on the bonus from Blackrat's singing.

So, that's a hit. Give me a minute to change the In-Character reply.


----------



## Knightfall

*Round Two*

*Initiative Order*
Lorien = 21
Quinn = 20 (delay)
Monsters = 20
Halmar = 20
Sheyla = 14
Gareth = 11
Reneg = 9

I'm assuming that Lorien is going to continue singing, right Blackrat?

If so then Quinn's delayed action goes off when the spiders (2 more of them) become visible on the roof.


----------



## Knightfall

Round Two map.







RE: The two new creatures are on the stone house's roof (15 ft. up).


----------



## Thanee

He can continue singing _and_ have a full set of actions, BTW. 

The only thing he cannot do is speak/cast spells with verbal components, while singing.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee said:


> He can continue singing _and_ have a full set of actions, BTW.
> 
> The only thing he cannot do is speak/cast spells with verbal components, while singing.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Ah yes, I forgot that.


----------



## Knightfall

*Note:* I'm waiting on Blackrat...

The two spiders on the roof are in the middle of a move action (after Blackrat acts). Their intent is obvious, they are planning to jump down on to Quinn and Halmar and attack.

Voda Vosa, you can attack before they jump or after they jump, your choice. If you attack after they jump then they will get an attack before you act. I'm assuming you'll want to attack the one above Halmar before the one above Quinn jumps on your PC.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall said:


> *Note:* I'm waiting on Blackrat...
> 
> The two spiders on the roof are in the middle of a move action (after Blackrat acts). Their intent is obvious, they are planning to jump down on to Quinn and Halmar and attack.
> 
> Voda Vosa, you can attack before they jump or after they jump, your choice. If you attack after they jump then they will get an attack before you act. I'm assuming you'll want to attack the one above Halmar before the one above Quinn jumps on your PC.




Oh sorry. Lorien just keeps singing as there's no spider I could hit, is there?


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yes, Quinn will take the hit for Halmar. I already rolled the attack.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Oh sorry. Lorien just keeps singing as there's no spider I could hit, is there?



That's what I figured. You'd only be able to hit one of the spiders if you climbed up the building or switched to a ranged weapon.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Yes, Quinn will take the hit for Halmar. I already rolled the attack.



And... what did you get?

I don't see any numbers for your attack (and damage) result here or in the IC thread. Link please!


----------



## Voda Vosa

I've found it. Seems I made a mistake and placed two rolls. Guess the first one counts:
19 for 11 dmg


----------



## Knightfall

Expect an update from me sometime in the next few days.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> I've found it. Seems I made a mistake and placed two rolls. Guess the first one counts:
> 19 for 11 dmg



That's a hit.


----------



## Knightfall

Both Halmar and Quinn get AoO against the two spiderbeasts on the roof as they jump down. Lorien gets an AoO against one of the spiderbeasts too.

If they survive then they make the following attacks...

*Spiderbeasts*
vs. Halmar: 19 + 5 + 1 = 25 (hit for 5 dmg; saves against the posion: 20 + 6 = 26) AoO for Halmar.

vs. Quinn: 16 + 5 + 1 = 22 (hit for 1 dmg; saves against the posion: 13 + 9 = 22) AoO for Quinn.

Other spiderbeast attacks Reneg...
vs. Reneg: 3 + 5 = 8 (miss)


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn's AoO: 18 for 10 dmg


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Quinn's AoO: 18 for 10 dmg



That's a miss. Which one did you attack?


----------



## renau1g

Halmar's AoO: 1d20+11=28, 1d12+7=19  Hits AC 28 for 19 damage


----------



## Voda Vosa

The one jumping at me


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> Halmar's AoO: 1d20+11=28, 1d12+7=19  Hits AC 28 for 19 damage



Hit and kill.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> The one jumping at me



That's what I figured.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall said:


> Hit and kill.




Damn, I didn't even have the time to roll my AoO 



AoO at the other one then: 1d20+8=9, 1d8+3=8... Doesn't hit anyway


----------



## Knightfall

Halmar's next to act. (Shelya's on deck.)

Don't forget to add the bonuses from Lorien's singing, BTW.

However, the creature has cover (+4 to its AC) if Halmar attacks it from where he is currently standing.


----------



## Thanee

My turn then? Or Lorien's? Somewhat lost track... 

Guess, Sheyla will just pull out her longbow and help with the remaining spider on the pier.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

I just posted an update for Halmar (delayed until after Lorien), I think the spider will be dead here...


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> I just posted an update for Halmar (delayed until after Lorien), I think the spider will be dead here...



Okay, Lorien and Halmar have switched places. Lorien's attack was a miss while both of Halmar's attacks hit. The spider in the door is toast! 

I'll update the IC in a minute.


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee said:


> My turn then? Or Lorien's? Somewhat lost track...
> 
> Guess, Sheyla will just pull out her longbow and help with the remaining spider on the pier.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Yep, it's you're turn now.


----------



## Knightfall

Gareth is just coming out of his state of shock. He moves through Renaug and the spiderbeast in order to attack from the other side.

He takes an AoO from the creature as he tries to pass.

Spiderbeast's attack vs. Gareth: 15 to hit, 6 damage, Gareth fails his Fortitude save (paralysis).

He also takes 1 point of falling damage.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon, it's your turn.


----------



## Knightfall

Knightfall said:


> Dog Moon, it's your turn.



Just a reminder.


----------



## Dog Moon

Sorry bout that.  Haven't really been able to access the site well recently.  Ever since that error message, even when it went away, it took like 10 minutes to load a single page...  This evening it seems to be working fine for me though.  Hope EnWorld [or my computer if EnWorld isn't to blame] keeps this up.

I'm gonna read over everything and post shortly.

Wow, Invisible Castle isn't working for me atm... oy.  Will post attack roll/damage as soon as I'm able.


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Sorry bout that.  Haven't really been able to access the site well recently.  Ever since that error message, even when it went away, it took like 10 minutes to load a single page...  This evening it seems to be working fine for me though.  Hope EnWorld [or my computer if EnWorld isn't to blame] keeps this up.



No worries. 



Dog Moon said:


> Wow, Invisible Castle isn't working for me atm... oy.  Will post attack roll/damage as soon as I'm able.



And that's a miss...


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee,

Do you want to try to help Gareth at the end of this round, wait until next round, or do something else?


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall said:


> And that's a miss...




Aw.  As long as their AC isn't 16, I'm okay with that.  The number of times I rolled one under the enemy's AC yesterday while gaming just makes me sad.


----------



## Thanee

Knightfall said:


> Do you want to try to help Gareth at the end of this round, wait until next round, or do something else?




Just posted in the IC. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Knightfall

Dog Moon said:


> Aw.  As long as their AC isn't 16, I'm okay with that.  The number of times I rolled one under the enemy's AC yesterday while gaming just makes me sad.



It's higher than 16.


----------



## Knightfall

*350 XP each!*


----------



## Dog Moon

Knightfall said:


> It's higher than 16.




Good.


----------



## Knightfall

I've got some Real LifeTM issues to deal with right now. I'll get back to this as soon as I can.


----------



## Thanee

Okies.

I won't be around next week, anyways, since I'm on vacation (til 12th or so). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## renau1g

I'll be around, keep me posted Knightfall. 

GL with your stuff, always comes first.


----------



## Thanee

How are things going? I hope for the better.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Knightfall

Thanee said:


> How are things going? I hope for the better.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee



Things are really nuts right now. I've had my apartment sprayed for bed bugs twice and the fumigation company says it has to be done again; however, the building's management hasn't given the okay for the next round of spraying. They're getting a second opinion.

Plus, I'm in the middle of my Magazine Writing night class, which is about to start taking up ALL my time. I have to do another assignment this week plus start the first draft of my magazine article.

Check my blog for more details...

http://knightfall1972.blogspot.com/

Cheers!

KF


----------



## renau1g

Good luck with the article writing Knightfall!


----------



## Knightfall

renau1g said:


> Good luck with the article writing Knightfall!



Thanks. All the nuts and bolts for the assignment have fallen into place. Now I just have to get down to work and write the first draft, which is due on the 26th.

This PbP is now officially on hiatus. I'm not going to cancel it but I can't see myself starting up again until after my current night class is over (early December). I am going to be taking another night class next semester but I don't know how intensive that one is going to be.

Cheers!

KF


----------



## Thanee

That's cool. No worries! 

Hope everything is working out well for you! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Voda Vosa

Work hard! we'll be here


----------



## Knightfall

I'm wondering if the members of this group are willing to continue the adventure. I know it's been several years, but I'm itching to DM again.


----------



## Knightfall

To anyone else reading this thread that might be interested in a D&D v.3.5 game, I have two of my players willing to continue and one that cannot. I'm not sure about the other players. Thus, I'm willing to allow one or two new players to enter the game.

You can ask to join in the game's Rogues Gallery thread: see here.

You can read the In-Character thread here.

And, here is a link to the original recruitment discussion on my World of Kulan campaign group. I've also created a new discussion for the game here.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll leave it up to you all to decide if we continue using color for speech. I won't be using it for the NPCs anymore. It made writing my replies too complicated.

I'll be posting a re-introduction to the game on the In-Character thread today. Hopefully it will get done sometime in the next few hours.


----------



## Blackrat

I mostly use tapatalk on my phone to read the forum and I ain't too sure how the color codes behave on it. At least in the old ic my phone totally messes up the colored speech. Anyway, I probably won't be using color anymore. I'll try to find some other way to make speech obvious


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> I mostly use tapatalk on my phone to read the forum and I ain't too sure how the color codes behave on it. At least in the old ic my phone totally messes up the colored speech. Anyway, I probably won't be using color anymore. I'll try to find some other way to make speech obvious



I'll be using bold for speech. It will be easier for me.

Anyway, the intro is done. I'll be posting it shortly.

EDIT: Here it is: link.


----------



## Scotley

I posted using a color for speech, violet. If the consensus is to drop color just let us know. I wasn't sure how much Phar should know about what's going on at this point.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> I posted using a color for speech, violet. If the consensus is to drop color just let us know. I wasn't sure how much Phar should know about what's going on at this point.



It's fine with me either way.


----------



## JustinCase

Using a green color for the speech of my druid seems appropriate. I find that using "parentheses" makes it more clear what is conversation, and what is description. 

BTW, my character is done and completely posted in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> BTW, my character is done and completely posted in the Rogues Gallery.



Excellent. I'll give it another once over.
______________________________________________________________________________

 [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION],

I'm just making sure you saw my notice about the restart.


----------



## Guest 11456

How similar are the normal Orc language and the Orc (Maran) language?


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> How similar are the normal Orc language and the Orc (Maran) language?



There are some similar words, but the languages are very different. I'd say an orc from Kulan would understand roughly 35 to 40% of what is said in Maran orc.

EDIT:
If you want more details about my other homebrewed world where the hutaakans originated, you should take a look at the following thread: Dark World: A Good vs. Evil Campaign World


----------



## Blackrat

I'll try to use the color still, but I'll change my color to Teal. Easier to write than "yeallowgreen"


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> I'll try to use the color still, but I'll change my color to Teal. Easier to write than "yeallowgreen"



Good plan.


----------



## Knightfall

A successful Knowledge (nature) check would reveal more about the abilities of harpies.


----------



## Scotley

Okay, post edited to include the check. 27!


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Okay, post edited to include the check. 27!



Your check tells you that harpies are most often found in Temperate climes, especially marshes, and that they attack with claws and have darkvision. They are average fliers but can cover a great deal of distance. Physically, they are not too tough, but they have a powerful song that can captivate the minds of all those that hear it (DC 16 Will save).

Aeron also mentioned something called Rooks. You know that they are similar to harpies, but they are disease ridden and can make a cawing sound that causes fear.

EDIT:
Would you have preferred this info in a SBLOCK?


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION],

I just saw your post. Note that Vananean is an elven language from Maran. It is quite distinct from the elven language of Harqual, however. I would say that your PC would understand roughly 25% of what is said in Elven by Lorien. She has spent enough time with Phar that the two of them can converse in Elven with 75% understanding. (Phar has learned some of the words from the Vananean dialect but not enough to speak it fluently.)

Javeldian is the cultural language of the humans (from the Kingdom of Ahamudia) brought to Harqual from Maran. It is very distinct; it has no equivalent on Harqual (the continent). Hutaakan, as her racial language, is also very distinct. When she speaks it, people might confuse it with Gnoll, but the two languages don't translate well. Gnoll is barklike and guttural. Hutaakan is deep and throaty with musical growls.

Gnoll on Maran is so simple that equates completely with the Gnoll of Kulan.


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner,

You might want to take a look at this post. It has more details about the homeland of the hutaakans in the Lands of Harqual.


----------



## Guest 11456

Modified my post.


----------



## Voda Vosa

For some reason this thread didn't show on my subscription page, I saw your mention on the RG thread, and then I browsed it in the talking the talk forum. I'm ready to start playing, I'll read the IC soon and make a post-


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> For some reason this thread didn't show on my subscription page, I saw your mention on the RG thread, and then I browsed it in the talking the talk forum. I'm ready to start playing, I'll read the IC soon and make a post-



I thought maybe it might have been that. I haven't been getting all my subscriptions either.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> "I will tell you what I know of Rooks and Harpies. I hope you can add to it."



So, did you see my reply above for your Knowledge (nature) check? There might be something wonky with notifications.

I assumed you'd take what I wrote and have Phar describe it in his own words. Or were you expecting me to reply with Phar's thought process on the In-Character thread?


----------



## JustinCase

Would it make sense to make an additional Knowledge (nature) check on the part of my druid?

If yes, here it is: 1d20+15=28


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Would it make sense to make an additional Knowledge (nature) check on the part of my druid?
> 
> If yes, here it is: 1d20+15=28



What, specifically, do you want to know about harpies and/or rooks? (I've given most of the general knowledge already, IMO.)

EDIT:
Time for bed.


----------



## JustinCase

No idea; I just thought it might be appropriate for a druid to check the information about natural lore that is given by somebody else.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> So, did you see my reply above for your Knowledge (nature) check? There might be something wonky with notifications.
> 
> I assumed you'd take what I wrote and have Phar describe it in his own words. Or were you expecting me to reply with Phar's thought process on the In-Character thread?




I gathered from other posts that information sharing would be over lunch. I do plan to share.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> No idea; I just thought it might be appropriate for a druid to check the information about natural lore that is given by somebody else.



Beyond the general info that Phar know, I would say Caerth would know more about how harpies (and rooks) live and behave in the region. For example, while harpies tend to live in temperate marshes, there aren't any major marshland territories in the Standlands. Harpies are more often encountered inland near the Iron Woods. Rooks on the other hand, can live almost anywhere in temperate and warm lands, even underground.

Most people who live on the coastline of the Strandlands have known someone who has been attacked by harpies (or rooks). The general populace doesn't know the difference between the two creatures. Most encounters happen near shore or in the fields of farmers, although harpies have been known to attack fishing boats.

Also, while harpies prefer fresh meat, rooks eat mainly carrion, but they will attack livestock.

Caerth has seen both of these creatures and would know the difference by sight alone. He's likely fought harpies before. Rooks are more elusive. The two creatures rarely co-exist. More often they attack each other, brutally. It takes an outside power to force them to fight together. Caerth knows that rooks are rumored to worship a foul, demonic being, but he doesn't know its name.

A rook's cawing sound extends to at least 200 to 300 ft. Caerth has seen grown men shake with fear after hearing the frightful noise rook's make.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> I gathered from other posts that information sharing would be over lunch. I do plan to share.



Okay. However you guys want to play it is fine with me.

There is a time constraint for retrieving the item from the dead body of Lord Pendour. Your PCs already would be aware of it.


----------



## JustinCase

Alright, Caerth is sharing that information over lunch, to add to what Phar already tells them. Just gotta wait until lunch, though. Are we having wild deer?


----------



## Knightfall

Your PCs can either head back into Carnell to eat at the local inn or choose to eat whatever food they have on them together as group.

Who has rations?


----------



## JustinCase

I've got rations, but I think the inn would be a better choice.


----------



## Scotley

JustinCase said:


> I've got rations, but I think the inn would be a better choice.




Phar has rations, but will follow the group.


----------



## Knightfall

New post in the IC thread. Setting the scene in the inn.


----------



## Knightfall

In response to whether or not some of the PCs have previously faced harpies and/or rooks, I would say that for the latter, probably not.

*Aureus:* Aureus' age mean she was born on Maran, not Harqual. (The Transformation that brought her people to Kulan was eight years ago.) The first twelve years of her life was spent in a constant battle for survival. It is very likely she's heard of harpies (but not rooks) and even encountered them before being brought to Kulan. The hutaakan homeland on Harqual is in the high mountains that were also brought from her world. The range is home to a dangerous array of Maran creatures and Harqualian creatures. Harpies aren't usually found in the mountain ranges of Harqual, but I'd say there is a good chance that Maran harpies (which are bigger) might be found in those mountains. She's unlikely to have encountered a Harqualian harpy on her own -- maybe while traveling with Phar.

*Phar and Lorien:* Harpies aren't a major concern near the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves. Those lands are fairly benign. However, as one travels south, deeper into the Great Forest, monstrous creatures become more of an issue. Still, I doubt either character had encountered a harpy in the forest unless near the ruined lands of Amylinion at the boundary of the eastern half of the forest. Harpies would be common there, as those lands have turned into dangerous marshlands.

Lorien would know lots of stories about harpies, however.

*Quinn:* It is unlikely he faced harpies in the arena and most of the lands around the Chara Cities are semi-arid. Not good places for harpies. Hmm, I guess rooks would be possible on those shores but the major problems in the region come either from the sea or the desert. There would be harpies living on Thesselgard Island west of the city-states of Sange and Sulinon; however, that large island is dominated more by yuan-ti and even more dangerous creatures.
------------------------

I don't have any additional info for Caerth.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I was going to ask if Quinn had had a chance to fight a harpy in an arena (like the lions and other animals the romans released in the arenas), but I'm guessing that's also a no.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> I was going to ask if Quinn had had a chance to fight a harpy in an arena (like the lions and other animals the romans released in the arenas), but I'm guessing that's also a no.



No. Since harpies fly and are somewhat intelligent, it would be hard to keep them _in_ the arena. There are illegal pit fights in the city-states of the Chara Coast. Fights vs. winged opponents in large cages could exist in such hidden arenas but such matches are brutal and bloody, as well as to the death.

Gladiators who partake in pit fights tend to get an unsavory reputation.

It's possible Quinn watched such a match, incognito. However, if he chose to fight in such a match it would have hurt his reputation amongst mainstream fans who watch in the arenas.

Up to you!


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, btw, is there a specific name for the common language, or is it just "common". Is it a pidgin trade language as described in phb, or something else?


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Oh, btw, is there a specific name for the common language, or is it just "common". Is it a pidgin trade language as described in phb, or something else?



The common language of Harqual is usually referred to as Common and is mainly spoken in the northern lands. Harqual is the only place on Kulan where Common is spoken. For this world, it is unique to the continent. I guess if I was to call it something else, it would be _Harqualian_. Its roots are similar to the language called Barbarian. Both originated out of the traditions of the ancient peoples who first worshiped the North Gods. Common is a form of that old barbaric language that has become civilized while Barbarian stays true to the ancient sounds and forms.

Many other human languages have roots in the Common tongue including but not limited to the following: Anorian (regional language of the Thunder Lands), Denilan (regional language of the Eastern Shores), Maviun (trade tongue of the Eastern Shores), Onan (regional language of the Wild Plains), and Suar (common language of the Far South).

These are the languages closest to Common. Each language has become its own distinct dialect, yet there is some understanding between them. It would not be hard for Lorien to glean roughly 50% of what is said in these other languages. Since he also knows Barbarian, he could understand some of the other barbarian languages of the continent, especially Waracou -- the traditional language of the Northerner barbarians living in the Twilight Valley. Barbarian and Waracou are very similar (75% understanding) but few outside of the Twilight Valley speak Waracou.

Beyond these languages, other human languages that have their roots in Common are as follows: Arkhangelese (spoken by citizens of the Free Lands of Arkhangel), Avionalle (spoken by citizens of the Monarchy of Avion as well as the Aerie Holds), Charan (spoken by the citizens of the cities of the Chara Coast), Freiian (spoken by the citizens of the Island Domain of Frey), and Tiani (spoken by the citizens of Minar).

However, all those languages are now distinct from each other. Some of the constructs are similar but in order to understand those languages, Lorien must speak them.

Anorian, Avionalle, Freiian, Onan, and Tiani all use the same alphabet as Common. Denila has its own alphabet as does Suar. I've added my Harqual Languages document here for your reference. Note that I'm always adding to this document.


----------



## Voda Vosa

So if I choose to have been there witnessing a fight in disguise I get no negative reputation, while at the same time getting some info on their fighting tactics? Not as much as if I was in there fighting the harpies myself I reckon, but still.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> So if I choose to have been there witnessing a fight in disguise I get no negative reputation, while at the same time getting some info on their fighting tactics? Not as much as if I was in there fighting the harpies myself I reckon, but still.



That is correct.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I'll do it then, what information was Quinn able to gather this way?


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> I'll do it then, what information was Quinn able to gather this way?



From what you could tell, harpies prefer to attack from the air. The few you observed were forced to fight with their claws. One was able to wrestle away a mace from an opponent and use it effectively.

The harpies were gagged so they could not use their magical song attack. The promoters didn't want the beasts to captivate the crowds.

While in fear for their lives, the harpies you saw in the pit fights fought with vigor. They enjoyed inflicting pain and suffering. You would say the beasts were sadistic in nature. Of course, you cannot say for sure if the harpies were more malignant because of the conditions they fought in. None had any sympathy for the creatures when they died, however.


----------



## Knightfall

So, are you guys waiting for me?


----------



## Blackrat

I was actually waiting for tailspinner, and then got so busy with work that havent had a time to think forward


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> I was actually waiting for tailspinner, and then got so busy with work that havent had a time to think forward



Okay, thanks for letting me know.

I always worry that I'm being too pushy if I post tons of reminders about the game. After all, people have lives.


----------



## Knightfall

So, are we simply going to assume that Phar is going to translate what he can for Aureus? It might make conversations flow faster. [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], are you both okay with that?


----------



## Guest 11456

Knightfall said:


> So, are we simply going to assume that Phar is going to translate what he can for Aureus? It might make conversations flow faster. [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], are you both okay with that?




After she made the original comment I assumed that translating was happening. Now combat will be a completely situation


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> After she made the original comment I assumed that translating was happening. Now combat will be a completely situation



Yes, in combat, translation won't be easy. Perhaps Phar and Aureus have worked out some hand signals.


----------



## Knightfall

I was going to post a reply tonight, but it's now really late, and I'm very tired. 

I'll post tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI...

I'm waiting for [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION] before I reply again.


----------



## Blackrat

Ackh, I'll try to find time to post within 24 hours. Busy busy busy, being a tech-priest, and now it's time for bed here in the northern wastes of europe


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Ackh, I'll try to find time to post within 24 hours. Busy busy busy, being a tech-priest, and now it's time for bed here in the northern wastes of europe



No worries! 

It will give time for the others to post, if they so choose. [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION]? [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]? [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION]?


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION],

Do you want to make a Diplomacy check to try to get a better price for the wax from Bronzethegn?


----------



## JustinCase

I was trying to figure out how Caerth would react to the idea of a song being performed. Turns out, I was making it overly complicated.  I just posted my IC response.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION],
> 
> Do you want to make a Diplomacy check to try to get a better price for the wax from Bronzethegn?




Yes, Diplomacy check (1d20+8=24) any bonus given that he seemed to enjoy the free drink?


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Yes, Diplomacy check (1d20+8=24) any bonus given that he seemed to enjoy the free drink?



+2 for the check...


----------



## Knightfall

Waiting...


----------



## Scotley

Odd, I posted a couple days ago, but it seems to have disappeared. I hope I didn't post to the wrong game.  Will get something up this afternoon.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Odd, I posted a couple days ago, but it seems to have disappeared. I hope I didn't post to the wrong game.  Will get something up this afternoon.



No worries. 

I post a reply tomorrow, as it's late right now. It had been blazing hot the previous few weeks, so now that it has cooled off, I'm less inclined to stay up late.


----------



## Knightfall

The bottles of brew that Bronzethegn gives your PC will provide a +2 enhancement bonus on both Dexterity and Constitution for one minute. After that minute, your Intelligence decreases by -2 for 1d4 minutes.

It's strong stuff.


----------



## JustinCase

Starting this weekend, I'll be on holiday to a mostly offline place. My  responses will be infrequent (if at all) until around September 10.

I'll post whenever I can.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Starting this weekend, I'll be on holiday to a mostly offline place. My  responses will be infrequent (if at all) until around September 10.
> 
> I'll post whenever I can.



Thanks for letting us know.

I'm assuming you won't mind if I roll for you, if combat comes up and you're not able to respond. For everything else, we'll just assume Caerth is somewhere in the background.


----------



## Guest 11456

Voda Vosa said:


> "Very well *men*..."




It is a good thing Aureus can't understand common or *she* might be offended by this statement.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to wait for [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION] to chime in again before my next post.

Any questions, BTW?


----------



## Scotley

Tailspinner said:


> It is a good thing Aureus can't understand common or *she* might be offended by this statement.




Phar will translate diplomatically in the interests of party unity.


----------



## Guest 11456

How many oars are there? Just two?


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> How many oars are there? Just two?



There are two oars.

Expect a post from me later today (5 to 6 p.m. MST, maybe), even if Blackrat doesn't post. (Less pressure on him that way.  )


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall said:


> There are two oars.
> 
> Expect a post from me later today (5 to 6 p.m. MST, maybe), even if Blackrat doesn't post. (Less pressure on him that way.  )




Hah, thanks man 

Anyway, I'm on vacation now. Thought it would give me more time to post, but funny enough, it doesn't  I'll try to post once or twice next week though.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Hah, thanks man
> 
> Anyway, I'm on vacation now. Thought it would give me more time to post, but funny enough, it doesn't  I'll try to post once or twice next week though.



Heh, a lot of people are on vacation right now. Have fun on yours.

It's good to know how often you can since the PCs are about to enter the danger zone, shortly.


----------



## Knightfall

Post added.


----------



## Knightfall

Since you can hear the beastie, roll initiative. (Beastie's roll is 17.)


----------



## Knightfall

Initiative roll for Caerth: 11 + 3 = 14

Since JustinCase is on vacation. If he sees this and wants to roll initiative, no worries.

Blackrat, Voda Vosa, when you get a chance.

Order, so far: 

Scrags (x2): 17
Quinn: 17
Lorien: 14
Caerth: 14
Aureus: 12
Phar: 4


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Aside note; KF, could you maybe edit in a link to the Rogues Gallery into the first post of this thread. It takes forever to dig through to that thread. I tried to put it into my signature, but apparently signature rules have been changed so that I can't put links in anymore.



I had a blank post in the second post of the In Character thread, so i put it there -- just below the map.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Sorry for the delay, Quinn's initaitive is 17


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Sorry for the delay, Quinn's initaitive is 17



no worries. I was out for most of yesterday and today.

Since the creature's Dex. is higher than Quinn's Dex., the creature goes first in the order. I'll post something a bit later tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

You have a choice for your Balance checks: either DC 5 to stay in the boat or DC 10 to keep your balance and move onto the dock. You must choose before your roll.

If you have Knowledge (nature), roll to identify the creatures.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], you're up.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> _
> Balance to stay on boat, move to jump to the wharf: 11 and 20, succeeds in both.
> If he can he'll attack with his spiked chain, as it has reach: only one attack since he used his move action: 24 to hit, 8 dmg._



The first creature is 15 feet away from the wharf and has cover (+4 AC vs. melee/ranged) in the water. Its shoulders and head are just above the waterline. The second is under the water and has better cover (+6 AC). It would be in range of your attack. However, I'm not even sure a spiked chain would be able to penetrate deep enough into the water to be effective. I'll say yes for this battle. I would also say the creature underwater has 20% concealment.

Rolled a 12 on d100. So, a miss.

The water distorts the creature too much.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], your action.

Caerth rolls an untrained Balance check to stay in the boat.

Roll: 6 + 3 = 9.

I'll post an attack action for [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], unless he sees this and chooses a different action.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, considering Lorien's chances of failure are the same on either way, he is going to try and jump to the wharf 
I'll post an IC with the roll in a little while


----------



## Knightfall

Caerth's Knowledge (nature) roll = 28


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], your turn.


----------



## Voda Vosa

So if they are drawn to blood they'd likely tear each other apart if we manage to injure one of them?


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> So if they are drawn to blood they'd likely tear each other apart if we manage to injure one of them?



They are still intelligent enough to know not to kill each other. Think of them as being semi-intelligent, Medium-sized piranhas with claws in addition to teeth.

If they were hungry enough, they might turn on each other, but with the recent victims, they've had food.


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> OOC: No chance of failure with a Balance of +14.



Heh. No kidding.

 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, took a look at the Underwater Combat section of the DMG.

Thrown weapons are ineffective, even when thrown from outside the water. All other ranged weapons suffer a -2 penalty on attack rolls for every five feet of water they pass through.

The scrags have improved cover (+8 bonus to AC, +4 bonus on Reflex saves) from the PCs while at the surface. If completely submerged, they have total cover from the PCs. Thus, Quinn's attack would still have missed.

Fire spells ineffective underwater unless caster makes Spellcraft check (DC 20 + spell level). If the check suceeds, bubble of steam instead of fire, but the spell works as normal. The surface of the water blocks line of effect for any fire spell, even if Spellcraft check is successful.


----------



## Blackrat

Damn, it's been so long since I played d20 games that I had forgotten that natural 1 on skill checks ain't auto-fail... Yeah, with +10 I couldn't have failed either


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Damn, it's been so long since I played d20 games that I had forgotten that natural 1 on skill checks ain't auto-fail... Yeah, with +10 I couldn't have failed either



Caerth doesn't have any ranks in Balance. So, it would be good for someone to use Aid Another (DC 10) to give him a +2 bonus on the roll. I'll say no more than two of the PCs can help him out of the boat when his turn comes up again.


----------



## Knightfall

Revised order:
Phar: 18
Caerth: 18
Scrags (x2 [1st two]): 17
Quinn: 17
Lorien: 14
Scrags (x2 [2nd two]): 13
Aureus: 12


----------



## Knightfall

1st Scrag's trip attack vs. Lorien: 4+2=6 to hit (melee touch attack, AoO for Lorien).
2nd Scrag's bite attack vs Caerth: 4+2=6 to hit (miss).


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], you get an AoO against the scrag trying to trip you.

Plus, you go next after Voda Vosa.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], your action.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI...

The wharf's boards are a little rotted and there is moss growing on them. Running or charging on the wharf requires a Balance check (DC12); failure means a fall and a Reflex save (DC 12) to avoid landing in the water.


----------



## Knightfall

I decided to roll the AoO for Lorien. The result was a critical hit (see other thread).

Lorien is next in the Initiative order. Whenever you can, [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION]. No rush. (I'm in the middle of running another combat on The Piazza too.)


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Thanks. No access to computer today, and my phone doesn't like invis.castle. So could you roll for this too. Aid Caerth to get out of the boat.



Rolled a 6. No worries with your Balance skill.


----------



## Knightfall

Knightfall said:


> Rolled a 6. No worries with your Balance skill.




Rolled a 10 for his Balance. So his total is 15 with your aid. He didn't try to get out of the boat this round. We'll use it next round.


----------



## Knightfall

The two new scrags are going to grab on and shake the wharf (still partially submerged under water, so they still have improved cover). The Balance DC is a bit higher than last round due to the slipperiness of the moss on the wharf.

Balance DC is 12 to remain standing. Fall on a failed check (Reflex save [DC 14] to keep from ending up in the water)

Rolling for Lorien: Natural 20. 

The wharf is 20 feet long and just over 5 feet wide. FYI... the PCs should be able to make it off the wharf on onto the rocky landing in one move.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], your action.


----------



## Knightfall

Revised order:
Phar: 18
Caerth: 18
Scrags (x2 [1st two]): 17
Quinn: 17
Lorien: 14
Scrags (x2 [2nd two]): 13
Aureus: 12
Scrags (x2 [3rd two]): 12


----------



## Knightfall

New round: [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action.

Caerth is definitely getting out of the boat this round.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], your turn. Then [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION].


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> _Balance check: 5 If Quinn is only prone on the wharf, he'll try to get up and move out, with another balance check of 20_



With a successful Reflex save (DC 14), Quinn is only prone. If the save is failed, he ends up in the water.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Good thing its his turn now then, he'll use both his move actions to get out of the water


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Good thing its his turn now then, he'll use both his move actions to get out of the water



Did you roll for the Reflex save? I don't see it linked anywhere. (I didn't roll it for you, if that's what you thought.)


----------



## Knightfall

How much weight is Quinn loaded with? If he does end up in the water, you'll need to make a successful Swim check and a successful Strength check to pull yourself out. I'll post the DCs in a minute.

The others already on the ledge can use Aid Another (DC 10) for your Strength check, once you get to the ledge.


----------



## Voda Vosa

My bad! Roller a 16, so I guess I made it.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> My bad! Roller a 16, so I guess I made it.



okay, so Quinn only falls prone. So, move action to get up, and second move action with your second Balance check to move to the rocky ledge.


----------



## Knightfall

At this point, Aureus is the only one left on the wharf (I believe). [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], your action.


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> OOC: Balance check (1d20+16=27); Attack roll (1d20+8=20); Damage roll (1d6+3=9); forgot about my synergies so my actual balance is +16.



I'm assuming you're moving and attacking, right? And it's a melee attack?
_______________________

Also, all the PCs gets +1 to attack for being on higher ground unless the scrags climb up out of the water completely.


----------



## Knightfall

The two newest scrags swim over to the wharf and claw at Aureus.

Rolled a 3 and 7. 

My dice are letting me down today.


----------



## Knightfall

Next round:

Phar: 18
Caerth: 18 (Delaying)
Quinn: 17
Lorien: 14
Scrag (one left): 13
Aureus: 12
Scrags (x2 [3rd two]): 12

   [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action.

Caerth is going to fade into the background this round. So,   [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], you up right after Scotley.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> Next round:
> 
> Phar: 18
> Caerth: 18 (Delaying)
> Quinn: 17
> Lorien: 14
> Scrags (x2 [2nd two]): 13
> Aureus: 12
> Scrags (x2 [3rd two]): 12
> 
> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action.
> 
> Caerth is going to fade into the background this round. So,  [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], you up right after Scotley.




No time until much later today, go ahead and roll another shot for Phar to keep things moving if you wish.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> No time until much later today, go ahead and roll another shot for Phar to keep things moving if you wish.



Will do.

 [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], I'm assuming Lorien is still singing.


----------



## Knightfall

Phar's bow attack: 7 + 8 + 1 (higher ground) = 16 (17 if Lorien is still singing)

The attack is a miss regardless of the target. I'll say he's attacking one of the scrags attacking Aureus.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], your action.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], your action.


----------



## Knightfall

I decided to roll the attack roll for Lorien: rolled a Natural 20.

20 + 7 + 1 (higher ground) = 28; crit roll: 5 + 7 + 1 (higher ground) = 13 (not a crit)
Dmg: 2 + 2 = 4


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], your action.


----------



## Knightfall

The scrag attacking Lorien is now completely outside the water. No cover, no regeneration. The two others are still partially submerged near the wharf where they attacked Aureus last round.


----------



## Knightfall

The two scrags attacking Aureus have moved completely out of the water and are currently flanking her. Tailspinner gets an AoO at this point, but I'm going to let [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] post his next action too.

Caerth will continue to delay. He is watching the stairs leading up to make sure nothing surprises the group.


----------



## Knightfall

Next round:

Phar: 18
Quinn: 17
Caerth: 16
Lorien: 14
Scrag (one left): 13 **
Aureus: 12
Scrags (one left): 12 ***

* Waiting to see if       [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION] would like to choose his next action.
** Attacking Lorien
*** Attacking Aureus


----------



## Knightfall

Still waiting for Scotley.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> Still waiting for Scotley.




Sorry, been a crazy week, I should be back on track now. Post coming shortly.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Sorry, been a crazy week, I should be back on track now. Post coming shortly.



Okay, and no worries. I spent most of the weekend working on other stuff.

 [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], your action.

I believe today was the first day you said you'd be available once again.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so no response from JustinCase yet. Moving on. [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], you're up!


----------



## JustinCase

I'm here now. 

I've just read the whole IC and OOC goings-on, but if I have missed anything, let me know. As far as I can tell, Caerth is out of the boat, somewhere on the shore, making sure nobody else is coming to attack us.

Can Caerth take a bowshot at a scrag from where he is?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I'm here now.
> 
> I've just read the whole IC and OOC goings-on, but if I have missed anything, let me know. As far as I can tell, Caerth is out of the boat, somewhere on the shore, making sure nobody else is coming to attack us.
> 
> Can Caerth take a bowshot at a scrag from where he is?



You could fire at either from where you are. It would be easier to maneuver to fire at the scrag attacking Lorien. The other scrag is behind Aureus, so it has soft cover (+4 AC*). Also you'd be firing into melee (-4 to hit or 20% percentage change to hit Aureus) -- unless you have Precise Shot, of course. * I believe their is also a chance that if you miss your target by five or more that you have to reroll to see if you hit Aureus. I can't remember the exact rule and I can't find in the PHB.

Just woke up. 

EDIT: Since Voda Vosa already posted his attacks, I'm going to say Caerth delays until just after that. Initiative moves to 16.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> _full attack: 27 for 7 dmg and 18 for 9 dmg_



While your weapon has reach, Aureus and the scrag are too far away from Quinn's location on the rock outcropping to hit the scrag with your chain. You could move back out on the wharf and attack, however. The wharf isn't being shaken anymore, so the PCs don't require a Balance check on it unless a character runs or charges across it. You'd be able to hit with your first attack only.

Since you've rolled a full attack, you can use it against the scrag attacking Lorien. You wouldn't have to move to hit the scrag. Both attacks are hits and the creature would fall dead in front of Lorien on the wharf.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yeah the second option seems more logical, Quinn is not attached to Aureus and he also considers her a bit of a beast, while he has shared much more with Lorien, so it would be logical to protect him. I'll edit


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> You could fire at either from where you are. It would be easier to maneuver to fire at the scrag attacking Lorien. The other scrag is behind Aureus, so it has soft cover (+4 AC*). Also you'd be firing into melee (-4 to hit or 20% percentage change to hit Aureus) -- unless you have Precise Shot, of course. * I believe their is also a chance that if you miss your target by five or more that you have to reroll to see if you hit Aureus. I can't remember the exact rule and I can't find in the PHB.
> 
> Just woke up.
> 
> EDIT: Since Voda Vosa already posted his attacks, I'm going to say Caerth delays until just after that. Initiative moves to 16.




Shooting at the scrag near Lorien it is, then.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Shooting at the scrag near Lorien it is, then.



Since Voda Vosa has decided that Quinn attacks that scarg instead of the one by Aureus, it is already dead before you can fire. That means that have to choose the other one. Since the wharf isn't shaking anymore, you can move and attack with a melee weapon instead. (FYI... I haven't looked at the IC thread yet, so I haven't seen what you might have posted.)


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Yeah the second option seems more logical, Quinn is not attached to Aureus and he also considers her a bit of a beast, while he has shared much more with Lorien, so it would be logical to protect him. I'll edit



Okay, I figured as much. That scrag is now dead.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> _Is the Inspire Courage still active? In that case, add +1 to my attack and damage rolls. _



I'm not sure. I don't think Lorien is singing anymore. [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], how long does the effect last after Lorien stops singing.

And Blackrat, your action.


----------



## Blackrat

5 turns, but since it doesnt take consentration Lorien is still keeping it up. I'll try to post IC within the next 20 hours when I get the chance.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> 5 turns, but since it doesnt take consentration Lorien is still keeping it up. I'll try to post IC within the next 20 hours when I get the chance.



Okay, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Since Voda Vosa has decided that Quinn attacks that scarg instead of the one by Aureus, it is already dead before you can fire. That means that have to choose the other one. Since the wharf isn't shaking anymore, you can move and attack with a melee weapon instead. (FYI... I haven't looked at the IC thread yet, so I haven't seen what you might have posted.)




Hmm, I did not realize that. I guess it would be best to ready my action for a clear shot at the scrag attacking Aureus. Do you want me to edit my IC post?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Hmm, I did not realize that. I guess it would be best to ready my action for a clear shot at the scrag attacking Aureus. Do you want me to edit my IC post?



Yes, please.
EDIT: Actually you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], your action.

It might be best to move your PC out of the way, so the other PCs can get a clear shot. 

You can move behind the scrag and still attack it. You'll take an AoO, but the scrag isn't like to hit you. And even if it does, you've already felt its max. damage.


----------



## Knightfall

Scrag's AoO*: 20 + 2 = 22 (critical threat); Confirm roll: 1 + 2 = 3 (failed); Damage: 1.

* Weirdest AoO results I've ever rolled.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], redo your attack roll.

No cover. But your PC is still firing into melee (-4 to attack to be safe). +1 from Lorien's singing.


----------



## Knightfall

Still waiting.


----------



## JustinCase

New attack roll: 1d20+10-4=24
 and damage: 1d8+6=13


----------



## Scotley

My turn is coming around and I'm a little lost as to how many Scrags we are facing and where they are. A summary would be most helpful.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> New attack roll: 1d20+10-4=24
> and damage: 1d8+6=13



That's a hit.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> My turn is coming around and I'm a little lost as to how many Scrags we are facing and where they are. A summary would be most helpful.



You have faced a total of 6 juvenile Scrags. There is only one of them left visible. The one on the wharf that Caerth just attacked. Two others lie dead. One on the wharf, near Aureus. The other lies dead on top of the dead body the PCs saw when they first entered the grotto. It's near Lorien.

After each scrag took maximum damage, they either died out of the water or fell back into the water --where they can regenerate. The water is very murky now as the scrags have churned up the silt on the bottom and have bled profusely into it. (The PCs can no longer see the sunken rowboat clearly.) None of the scrags that "died" in the water have resurfaced.


----------



## Knightfall

Last Round?:

Phar: 18
Quinn: 17
Lorien: 14
Aureus: 12
Caerth: 12
Scrag: 12

  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], your action for Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

Whoops! I just realized that I forgot to move Caerth down in the order since he readied his action. He know goes after Aureus but before the scrag. It probably won't mater though.


----------



## Knightfall

Waiting for [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION].


----------



## Voda Vosa

My bad! Posting today at night.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> My bad! Posting today at night.



Okay, thanks for chiming in to let us all know.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, the grotto is now clear of the last of the scrags.

*630 XP each.*


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.

What do you want to do next? Go up the stairs or search the dead men?


----------



## Knightfall

The sealed scroll case is made out of wood that has been treated to keep the elements out. A successful Open Locks check is required to open it.


----------



## Knightfall

So, [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], what skills do you want to use for Phar to examine the axe? Just an appraise?


----------



## Knightfall

FYI... my World of Kulan wiki is available once again after the upgrade Morrus performed the other day. Here's the link: World of Kulan. The link should take you to the wiki in the Campaign Group. However, if you're not a member of the group, I believe you'll only see the main wiki page.

If it gives any of you an error, let me know.


----------



## JustinCase

Just a post to let you all know that Caerth is waiting for the others to loot the bodies and then join him to venture up the stairs. (Posting that in the IC thread seems redundant.)


----------



## Blackrat

Same for Lorien. For the time being he's just carrying the torch and providing light where it's most needed


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> So, [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], what skills do you want to use for Phar to examine the axe? Just an appraise?




Just an appraise for now--that's untrained at +7. I presume you'll want to roll since a fail could lead to an error on Phar's part. I expect to examine it for magic later.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Just an appraise for now--that's untrained at +7. I presume you'll want to roll since a fail could lead to an error on Phar's part. I expect to examine it for magic later.



You cannot determine anything about its value. It's appearance is quite disturbing to you and there is the distraction of the smell of death wafting through the grotto. It might be better to get the blacksmith, Bronzethegn, to look at it once you've recovered the lost key.


----------



## Knightfall

While I posted about this in the Rogues Gallery already, I figured I should point it out her too.

Aerie of the Crow God PbP Campaign (Kulan) (dedicated page on my wiki)


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], I need a quick Wisdom check from you. Do you want me to roll?


----------



## JustinCase

I can roll that. Wisdom check: 1d20+3=22

So I guess I beat the DC 10.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I can roll that. Wisdom check: 1d20+3=22
> 
> So I guess I beat the DC 10.



Yes.
[sblock="Caerth remembers"]In the confusion of the fight, he left the beeswax in the boat. No checks required to retrive it since the boat is tied up to the wharf.[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> "Chop and slice, bite and smash, this is what ol' Muncher does!" Muncher only hears the singing of his battle song in his head and the outside maddening screech doesn't affect him at all.
> He slashes savagely at the mass of disturbing flesh, and tries to bite a tentacle off, but the thing wiggles out of reach.
> 
> 
> _Will: 23 natural 20!
> Scimitar attack: 20 for 12 dmg, Bite followup: 5 for 4 dmg._



Wrong game, VV.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Holy mind confusion Batman! Sorry about that!


----------



## Knightfall

So, which characters are going to use the wax? Is the group trying to be as silent as possible while climbing?
 [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], is Lorien going to inspire competence or anything like that?


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Holy mind confusion Batman! Sorry about that!



No worries.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> So, which characters are going to use the wax? Is the group trying to be as silent as possible while climbing?




I imagine we'll all use the wax; Caerth certainly is. On top of that, he's trying to be quiet.


----------



## Blackrat

Ack, I really suck at keeping up with the game... I have to do long and physically rough days at work so I'm usually too tired to think about this when I get home. I'll try to keep up and post something again in a few days...


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn is getting waxy ears!


----------



## Scotley

Yes, Phar plugs his pointy ears.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Ack, I really suck at keeping up with the game... I have to do long and physically rough days at work so I'm usually too tired to think about this when I get home. I'll try to keep up and post something again in a few days...



No worries. I was going to post something tonight, but I got distracted by my other PbP game on The Piazza and fiction writing. I'll likely post next sometime on the weekend (or maybe Friday).


----------



## Knightfall

With the wax in the PCs ears, I believe I stated previously that Listen checks will be at -2. However, Will saves vs. any sonic effects have a +2 bonus.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll try to post a reply before the end of the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, should I wait for [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION] or just go ahead.
.
.
.
I'm going to wait.


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, thanks. I'll post in few hours


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Ah, thanks. I'll post in few hours



It's all good. Today is turning into a busy day. The cleaning lady is here today and my sister and I are going out later with my dad for her birthday. My next post won't be until much later today or early tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

I rolled Listen and Spot Checks for all the PCs. Aureus, Caerth, Lorien, and Phar all saw and heard the rooks. Quinn failed both his checks. No surprise round since the rooks heard the PCs coming up the stairs.

Roll for initiative!

Rooks Initiative: 1+2=3 (Damn it!)

Note that I'm working on a project today, so I won't be looking at this again until in the evening.


----------



## Scotley

Is there room and opportunity to catch both of them in a fireball?

If not is there an opportunity to secure a web to two walls or wall and ceiling and catch one if not both?


----------



## Scotley

I hate to do this with a fight just starting, but I'm taking a little vacation to the beach leaving tomorrow morning. I'll be checking in, but maybe not as frequently as needed for combat. Feel free to NPC Phar if I'm too slow. He's going to use a fireball or web as appropriate and then likely switch to bow unless more Rooks arrive.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Is there room and opportunity to catch both of them in a fireball?
> 
> If not is there an opportunity to secure a web to two walls or wall and ceiling and catch one if not both?



Well, you did just beat their initiative, so I'd say yes. I'm not sure if you'll catch both of them in the fireball blast. I'll say make a successful Spellcraft check (DC 15) to time it just right. If you're off, fail by 5 or moe, you can only get one. Roll a 1 and 1d3 of the PCs get caught in the blast.

I'm not sure about the web idea. I'll get back to you.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order*
Aureus: 19 (using Ready Action)
Caerth: 19
Quinn: 17 (using Ready Action)
Lorien: 16
Phar: 4
Rooks: 3

Still need initiative rolls from Blackrat, JustinCase, and Voda Vosa. If any of you want me to roll, let me know.


----------



## Blackrat

If it at any time hastens the flow, feel free to roll such for me. Invis doesnt work on my phone so I have to wait till I get home to roll myself


----------



## JustinCase

Initiative: 1d20+3=19


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn's initiative: 17


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> If it at any time hastens the flow, feel free to roll such for me. Invis doesnt work on my phone so I have to wait till I get home to roll myself



Okay: Rolled 9+7=16


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], your actions for Aureus and Caerth, respectively. While Aureus technically goes first, to speed things up, if two characters are on the same initiative score, I'll just have you post at the same time.


----------



## JustinCase

Are we climbing the rope, or does Caerth have his hands free to shoot some arrows? If possible, I want my first action to be the shooting of an arrow into the nearest foe.

Also, are we outside and is the weather stormy? Curious minds want to know, especially considering the Call Lightning spell I have prepared. 

I'll wait for the answers before posting in the IC thread.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Are we climbing the rope, or does Caerth have his hands free to shoot some arrows? If possible, I want my first action to be the shooting of an arrow into the nearest foe.



The party is roped together, but you aren't climbing the rope. The rope is meant to keep everyone together in case of an emergency. At this point, it might be a good idea to use a couple of pitons to secure the rope to the wall, however.



JustinCase said:


> Also, are we outside and is the weather stormy? Curious minds want to know, especially considering the Call Lightning spell I have prepared.
> 
> I'll wait for the answers before posting in the IC thread.



You are inside a chasm. The party is ascending stairs along the walls inside of the chasm. There is likely an opening above, but you can't see it from where you are currently. The spell does function in the chasm, but I'd say you're considered to be indoors (underground).


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], your action for Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], your action for Lorien. Or do you want me to make your attack?


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> _Question, what effect would have trip on flying targets?_



I did a quick search online and came up with this on one site quoting the  Rule Compendium: _"A winged creature can be tripped, and if it is, it falls as if it didn’t maintain its minimum forward speed."_ (P. 145)

The web site also had this: _"If a flying creature fails to maintain its minimum forward speed, it must land at the end of its movement. If it is too high above the ground to land, it falls straight down, descending 150 feet in the first round of falling. If this distance brings it to the ground, it takes falling damage. If the fall doesn’t bring the creature to the ground, it must spend its next turn recovering from the stall. It must succeed on a DC 20 Reflex save to recover. Otherwise it falls another 300 feet. If it hits the ground, it takes falling damage. Otherwise, it has another chance to recover on its next turn."_

The rook-harpies are definitely too high above the ground to land, so if successfully tripped, they would fall 150 ft. get to make the save. If they were to fail that save they would then hit the ground.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your attack will happen just before the rook-harpies attack. Then the readied actions will take place after the creatures swoop in. Since Quinn has a longer reach with his chain, I'm going to assume he should attack before Aureus.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, Voda Vosa, you can ready a standard action, a move action, or a free action. Using Whirlwind Attack requires a full-round action.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Alright, hitting the first with a trip attack then, Quinn has improved trip. You need a STR check right?


----------



## Blackrat

I'll try to post today but since Lorien is holding the torch, I don't think he can do anything to attack. I'll have to go through my sheet and see what I had.


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm, yeah, with quick draw I could put the torch away and pull out a bow and shoot, but that would leave us in the dark. I'd also rather not put the torch at our feet, since it might fall... I think Lorien will draw a sword and ready to attack against either rook that comes to range.


----------



## Knightfall

moving this here so I don't have to keep going back to the previous page.

*Initiative Order*
Caerth: 19
Phar: 4
Quinn: 4 (using Ready Action w/reach)
Aureus: 4 (using Ready Action)
Lorien: 4 (using Ready Action)
Rooks: 3

I put Quinn ahead of Aureus and Lorien since he has reach, but Phar's action takes place before Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Alright, hitting the first with a trip attack then, Quinn has improved trip. You need a STR check right?



Yes.

Your first attack roll becomes an armed melee touch attack. I'm assuming that nothing needs to be recalculated on your end. It's a hit. The rook will make a Dexterity check to oppose Quinn: 19+2=21


----------



## Voda Vosa

Wow that's a hard roll to beat... here it goes: [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner already rolled (successfully) and posted his Will save on the other thread. I still need Will saves from everyone else before heading into the next round.


----------



## JustinCase

Will save Caerth: 1d20+8+2=26


----------



## Knightfall

Rolling for [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION]. BTW, your online PC sheet lists your Will save as +4, you a +5 bonus as a Bard. I almost missed it. It would have been difference between saving and failing.

1d20: 6 + 5 + 2 = 13 (save)

With the successful saves, Aureus, Caerth, and Lorien are only shaken for one round. (-2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.)

FYI... on a failed save: character must drop everything and flee plus -2 on all saves, skill checks, and ability checks.


----------



## Scotley

Will Save (1d20+8=13)


----------



## JustinCase

So, I think it's Caerth's turn again? Not sure if the rooks have had their turn yet...


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quin's save: [roll]1d20+6[/roll]


----------



## Voda Vosa

Well that didn't work: IC roll: 19
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4683159/


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> So, I think it's Caerth's turn again? Not sure if the rooks have had their turn yet...



The rooks have had their turn. I just wanted to make sure I got Will saves from everyone first. You made yours already so go ahead.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Will Save (1d20+8=13)



Just made it.



Voda Vosa said:


> Well that didn't work: IC roll: 19
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/4683159/



Save successful.

And remember that until the end of the next round, the PCs are considered shaken.


----------



## Knightfall

Second round

*Initiative Order*
Caerth: 19
Phar: 4
Quinn: 4
Aureus: 4
Lorien: 4
Rooks (x2): 3


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, I'm trying to remember what happens to a flying creature when it's taken a lot of damage in one round. Does it have to land? Or is it only if all that damage comes from one attacker.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI... My next reply won't be until Monday.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> Okay, I'm trying to remember what happens to a flying creature when it's taken a lot of damage in one round. Does it have to land? Or is it only if all that damage comes from one attacker.




Looks like any damage requires a fly check to keep from losing altitude. 

http://paizo.com/prd/skills/fly.html


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Looks like any damage requires a fly check to keep from losing altitude.
> 
> http://paizo.com/prd/skills/fly.html



Yeah, but that's Pathfinder, not D&D v.3.5. There isn't a Fly skill in D&D v.3.5. And I haven't found anything that correlates to that Pathfinder rule in the PHB, DMG, or MM for v.3.5. Yes, I could always use the PFRPG rule, but I'd like to keep PFRPG stuff out of my D&D v.3.5 games.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> OOC: Going to cast Scorching Ray with a bolt for each Rook when his turn comes up.



Make your ranged touch attacks against the rooks.


----------



## Knightfall

My chronic pain issues kicked me in the butt today. Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

The only thing I could find related to flying and large amounts of damage was an obscure post on WotC forums regarding the loss of more than 50% of hit points and having to make a fort save. I think the person was thinking of the massive damage rules, however. I think I'm going to say that if a flying creatures loses more than 50% of its hit points in one round that it needs to make a Reflex save (DC 15) or have its movement reduced by 10 feet until it lands.

Rook's reflex save: 10+7=17


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], still waiting for you ranged touch attacks for your Scorching Ray spell.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], still waiting for you ranged touch attacks for your Scorching Ray spell.




Sorry for the delay. Rolls now added to previous post #332.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Sorry for the delay. Rolls now added to previous post #332.



You toasted the one that attacked Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], it's your turn. Does Quinn have a ranged weapon? The rook is too far away for Quinn to use a melee weapon.  [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], you can get in a shot with a ranged weapon before the rook can move.


----------



## Blackrat

I'm rather contemplating wether to activate countersong or not. Ranged ain't really an option since Lorien is the group's lightsource, so he has one hand tied to holding the torch... I could also just ready an attack in case either comes close again...

EDIT: Aaand after reading the IC, I think Lorien will just hold and let the others deal with the badly burnt birdman...


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to let  [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION] finish the casting of Caerth's spell.


----------



## Knightfall

Really bad headache today.


----------



## Scotley

Hope you are feeling better today. But don't feel the need to push yourself. We'll be here when you are up for it.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I'm back from my travels, will resume posting shortly.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Hope you are feeling better today. But don't feel the need to push yourself. We'll be here when you are up for it.



Today was a bit better. But I still wasn't up for it today. I'll see how I'm feeling tomorrow.



Voda Vosa said:


> I'm back from my travels, will resume posting shortly.



No worries.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> I'm going to let  [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION] finish the casting of Caerth's spell.




Is it my turn already? I figured the others would be first, before the next round.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Is it my turn already? I figured the others would be first, before the next round.



None of them have ranged weapons. So, yeah, it's your turn.


----------



## JustinCase

Ah, I did not realize that. Action posted to the IC thread.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Ah, I did not realize that. Action posted to the IC thread.



No worries. I'll post my reply later today.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar. The rook is still in bowshot range or Phar can cast another spell.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], you could have Lorien hand off the torch to Quinn or Tailspinner if you want him to use his bow.


----------



## Knightfall

So, still waiting for [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION]. [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], any actions you want to consider?


----------



## Blackrat

Ah yeah. Sorry. The actual tabletop game on weekend stole my attention  I'll have to check some rules but I'll post later today.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Simply repeating his action, readied chain lash if the thing comes closer. I assumed you could read my mind, sorry =P


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Simply repeating his action, readied chain lash if the thing comes closer. I assumed you could read my mind, sorry =P



I figured that you'd hold and wait but I didn't want to assume.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Ah yeah. Sorry. The actual tabletop game on weekend stole my attention  I'll have to check some rules but I'll post later today.



No worries. It took me a while to respond back, as well. I just posted my reply.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll post a reply either tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Knightfall

_Sigh._ I didn't get to this today. I didn't do much of anything today, actually.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Don't sweat it pal, no rush what so ever.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Onward!


----------



## Knightfall

Reply posted.


----------



## Knightfall

Do any of you want to make any checks at this point?


----------



## Knightfall

I'll add a new post on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Knightfall

My goal for this game is to continue playing, but I won't be updating it as much. (I'm sure that's already obvious.) Once a week is all I can promise until my chronic pain is better. It may end up being twice a month through the winter months. I'll try to post a reply this coming weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

Oh yes, I forgot. Roll initiative.


----------



## JustinCase

Initiative Caerth: 1d20+3=12


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn's initiative: [roll0]


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> My goal for this game is to continue playing, but I won't be updating it as much. (I'm sure that's already obvious.) Once a week is all I can promise until my chronic pain is better. It may end up being twice a month through the winter months. I'll try to post a reply this coming weekend.




Hope you can find something that works for you. I know some other folks that struggle with chronic pain and what a challenge it can be.


----------



## Knightfall

Initiative Order
Lorien: 22
Unseen enemy: 22
Phar: 19
Aureus Canis: 16
Quinn: 15
Caerth: 12 (using Ready action)

Rolled for  [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION]: 15+7=22
Unseen enemy: 16+6=22


----------



## Knightfall

Will give Blackrat a chance to reply. If not by the end of tomorrow (Monday, MST), I'll simply have him inspire.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, tomorrow.

EDIT: It didn't happen today. Hopefully by the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so no response from [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION]. Lorien will use inspire courage until Blackrat posts something different. I'm going to write a quick response right now.


----------



## Knightfall

Posted.

+1 morale to the PCs will saves, attack rolls, and damage rolls due to the Inspire Courage.

Your hidden foes have improved cover from behind the arrow slits (+8 to AC, +4 to Reflex saves).


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], roll your damage.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], you can take an action if you like.

The bolts are coming from a point roughly 120 feet away from where you all are from up higher along the stone stairway.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], roll your damage.





damage (1d8+2=8)


----------



## Knightfall

Initiative Order
Lorien: 22
Caerth: 22
Unseen enemy: 22
Phar: 19
Aureus Canis: 16
Quinn: 15

Caerth's ready action pushes his initiative up to just before the skeletons fire again. Lorien moves before Caerth fires since the half-orc began his round last in the initiative order. Lorien continues singing and moves up in unison with Aureus.

Remember that you were all tied together so I'm going to assume that Aureus cut herself free. Lorien can only untie himself and move this round.


----------



## Knightfall

Still need Will saves vs. the screaming bolt for Quinn, Aureus, and Phar.

 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], it's now Phar's action.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn's save [roll0]


----------



## Scotley

Will Save: 1D20+1 = [2]+1 = 3


Oops. Let me know what this does to him and I'll get a post up.

Oh, and FYI, invisible castle wasn't online this morning, so I used Coyotecode instead.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Will Save: 1D20+1 = [2]+1 = 3
> 
> 
> Oops. Let me know what this does to him and I'll get a post up.



Phar is considered shaken for 5 minutes: -2 to attack rolls, saves, skill checks, and ability checks.



Scotley said:


> Oh, and FYI, invisible castle wasn't online this morning, so I used Coyotecode instead.



No worries.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Quinn's save [roll0]



Successful save.


----------



## Scotley

I hate to slow things down, but I need a little more tactical information. Are the arrow slits all on one side of the stairs and close? In other words if we press against one wall between slits can we avoid getting shoot? And if Phar tosses in a fireball will be likely to catch all the archers? How many rounds of arrows will we take if we just keep advancing to try and reach safety?


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> I hate to slow things down, but I need a little more tactical information. Are the arrow slits all on one side of the stairs and close? In other words if we press against one wall between slits can we avoid getting shoot? And if Phar tosses in a fireball will be likely to catch all the archers? How many rounds of arrows will we take if we just keep advancing to try and reach safety?



The arrow slits are all in one area of the wall. The first shots came at you from a range just under 120 feet. Yes, if you press against the wall near the arrow slits, the archers won't be able to hit you. I'm not sure how effective a fireball will be since you don't have line of sight to them. From close range, you can likely shoot a fireball through the arrow slits and catch them all.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> The arrow slits are all in one area of the wall. The first shots came at you from a range just under 120 feet. Yes, if you press against the wall near the arrow slits, the archers won't be able to hit you. I'm not sure how effective a fireball will be since you don't have line of sight to them. From close range, you can likely shoot a fireball through the arrow slits and catch them all.




That's what I needed to know, thanks!


----------



## Voda Vosa

Quinn would simply run out of range of the archers, he doesn't have any sort of ranged weapon beside the net.


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> Quinn would simply run out of range of the archers, he doesn't have any sort of ranged weapon beside the net.



You can have him do that. However, he will need to run quite far and he'll have to be very careful while doing so. It would be best that he not flat out run. The stone stairway is too treacherous for that to work without Balance checks.

The archers only found range within 120 feet, so Quinn will have to move at least 240 feet up the stairs to get out of range.


----------



## Knightfall

Since Scotley had Phar move without firing, it is now [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION]'s turn. And since Voda Vosa has already decided that he's going to have Quinn try to run out of range, we move to the top of the order with [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION]. If he doesn't respond, Lorien's action will remain the same.


----------



## Knightfall

Waiting.


----------



## JustinCase

It's not my turn yet, but to prevent any further delays from my part, I'll say that Caerth will try to shoot another target with his bow and arrow on his turn.

And can't our bard create a Countersong to prevent the rooks' sound attacks from harming us (much)?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> It's not my turn yet, but to prevent any further delays from my part, I'll say that Caerth will try to shoot another target with his bow and arrow on his turn.



Okay, you're trying to fire through the arrow slits again.



JustinCase said:


> And can't our bard create a Countersong to prevent the rooks' sound attacks from harming us (much)?



That was the previous encounter. You're fighting hidden archers. A screaming arrow was fired in the first round but not in this round.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm thinking that Tailspinner might still be on holidays or have other obligations.


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> OOC: Hide & Move Silently check: 1D20+18 = [7]+18 = 25 1D20+18 = [14]+18 = 32
> Double move up the stairs while attempting to hide in shadows and move silently.



You're double move puts you 30 feet away from the closest arrow slit. At this distance, the slits are easy to see -- there are at least five you can see.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I'm back from vacations, resuming posting. 

Quick question, how much stairs can Quinn cover without needing balance checks?


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> I'm back from vacations, resuming posting.
> 
> Quick question, how much stairs can Quinn cover without needing balance checks?



Quinn can make a double move without needing to make a check -- double his speed.


----------



## Knightfall

So, no response from [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION] in a while. He's likely on hiatus from EN World or is too busy to log on. Until his return, I will be taking full control of Lorien as an NPC/DMPC. I'm going to post a short reply to reset the situation.


----------



## Knightfall

*New Round*
Initiative Order
Lorien: 22 (shaken)
Caerth: 22
Undead archers: 22
Phar: 19
Aureus Canis: 16
Quinn: 15

Lorien's current hp: 34 - 1 (*) - 11 = 22

*Previous damage from scrag(s).


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], your attack roll for Caerth. Of did you want me to roll?


----------



## JustinCase

I don't mind you rolling my rolls when I'm away, but I prefer to do my own rolling. 

Attack roll: 1d20+9+1=20
Damage: 1d8+5+1=10


----------



## Knightfall

I'll post Monday.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I don't mind you rolling my rolls when I'm away, but I prefer to do my own rolling.



No worries.



> Attack roll: 1d20+9+1=20
> Damage: 1d8+5+1=10



That's a miss.


----------



## Knightfall

Attack rolls: 17+3=20 (vs. Lorien) [hit], Damage >> 9+2=11; 10+3=13 (vs. Phar) [miss]; 13+3=16 (vs. Quinn) [miss]; 9+3=12 (vs. Caerth) | Aureus is hidden, so no attack vs. her.

Attack roll (w/screaming bolt): 12+3=15 (vs. Lorien) [miss]. Aureus, Lorien, Phar, and Quinn must make Will saves since they are all considered to be within 20 feet of the path of the bolt. (Caerth is far enough back from the shot that he doesn't need to save.) The DC is 14. On a failed save, a character becomes shaken (PHB, p. 312) for 5 minutes.

Since Lorien cast a spell that required a verbal component, he had to stop singing. However, his inspire courage (+1 moral bonus vs fear effects and +1 morale bonus to attack and damage rolls) lasts another 5 rounds. The bonus applies vs the screaming bolt. Also, for those PCs with wax in their ears, I believe I gave a +2 circumstance bonus vs. sound attacks. It probably should only be +1, but I think I already stated +2.

Lorien's save: 6 + 4 + 1 (inspire) +2 (wax in ears) = 13 (failed)


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar.


----------



## Blackrat

For Tzeentch's sake, sorry for hiatus. I kinda stopped checking ENW somewhere in december when you took a longer pause and assumed that I'd get email notification when you'd continue. For some reason none of the mentions got through until the one from today...


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> For Tzeentch's sake, sorry for hiatus. I kinda stopped checking ENW somewhere in december when you took a longer pause and assumed that I'd get email notification when you'd continue. For some reason none of the mentions got through until the one from today...



You might want to let Morrus know that e-mail notifications aren't working properly for you. you should check your settings for the PbP threads. (I forget exactly where to look for that.)


----------



## Knightfall

I had physio today. Very sore. Will check back in here on the weekend.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Ditto boss.


----------



## Knightfall

Bad pain day. I'll try to reply after physio tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], and [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION].

So, I'm going to assume your PCs are going to have the PCs rush by the undead archers.

Last attacks by the archers before the PCs are out of range: 15+3=18 (vs. Phar) [miss]; 5+3=8 (vs. Quinn) [miss]; 14+3=17 (vs. Caerth) [miss]; 9+3=12 (vs. Aureus) [miss]; and 16+3=19 (vs. Lorien) [hit] (Damage: 8+2=10).

So, only Lorien takes a bolt in the back as the PCs flee up the stairs.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yes, I think its safe to assume that, at least for my part.


----------



## Guest 11456

Not my PC. Besides she doesn't even understand them anyway.


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Not my PC. Besides she doesn't even understand them anyway.



Okay, so is she still going to hide? What do you want for her action in that round?


----------



## Guest 11456

Knightfall said:


> Okay, so is she still going to hide? What do you want for her action in that round?




Continuing forward while checking for a way into the space where the archers are.


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Continuing forward while checking for a way into the space where the archers are.



Make a Search check.


----------



## Scotley

Phar does indeed do his best to get out there.


----------



## Blackrat

Ouch, yeah Lorien hurries forward also.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll post a reply tomorrow.

EDIT: I had a lot of discomfort yesterday. Bad back pain today.


----------



## Knightfall

I might try to post today, but no promises.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth has rushed past the hidden archers, but can he make a shot from where he is now?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Caerth has rushed past the hidden archers, but can he make a shot from where he is now?



Caerth can still try to shoot through one of the arrow slits from this vantage point. However, there is a chance he might hit Aureus too since she is stand right in the middle of where he'd be firing.


----------



## JustinCase

Ah. I wish to avoid that chance, so Caerth will not shoot as long as she is in the line of fire.


----------



## Knightfall

XP for Each Character
Battle vs. Rooks: 280 XP
Battle vs. undead archers: 263 XP


----------



## Voda Vosa

So we managed to drop some of those bony bastards


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> So we managed to drop some of those bony bastards



No, but you faced the challenge, regardless. The XP is the same.


----------



## Voda Vosa

I see. Would Quinn need a STR check to bash the door?


----------



## Knightfall

Voda Vosa said:


> I see. Would Quinn need a STR check to bash the door?



Yes, the Break DC is 18.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI... the EN World DNS issues has kicked me off a few times. Hopefully, it won't block my access today.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Yeah, its been most annoying.


----------



## JustinCase

I'm having a mini-vacation this weekend (starting today) so I will not be posting until Monday. Don't let me hold you guys back; NPC my character if need be.


----------



## Knightfall

My goal is to post a reply before the end of my day on Friday.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll reply tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley

Just a quick heads up. I am on track to become a grandfather next week. My daughter lives about 3 hours away, so when the expected bundle of joy arrives I may drop off the boards for a few days. Just npc Phar as needed and I'll get caught up upon my return. I'll try to give a more timely notice when we get the word, but these things have a way of happening with little warning and I don't expect my wife is going to let me pause for a few posts before we hit the road.


----------



## Knightfall

I put this off again, today. I'll try to respod to Tailspinner's post tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], I'm assuming that Aureus is going to touch the sword while checking it for traps. Or is she only checking the ground around it?


----------



## Guest 11456

Since she is examining it, I believe the answer is yes.


----------



## Knightfall

Waiting...

Does anyone want to use skills on the weapon or just check out the surroundings?


----------



## Knightfall

Calling in [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION] to see if he want to chime in.

 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], how's the family?


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> Waiting...
> 
> Does anyone want to use skills on the weapon or just check out the surroundings?




Personally I'm all for the charging-into-the-tower tactic.


----------



## Scotley

Mother and Child are doing very well. It is good to be young. My daughter has healed up and she is getting back to normal activity after only a week. My grandson, Sam, was quite large at 8 pounds 15 ounces and 22 inches long. Very healthy. Thanks for asking. I am back and should be posting normally, though I expect we will be making some regular visits this summer as grandparents are want to do.


----------



## JustinCase

Congrats!


----------



## Knightfall

I try to get around to posting sometime in the next few days. Saturday is more likely than Friday.


----------



## Knightfall

Roll initiative.


----------



## JustinCase

Initiative for Caerth: [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

Initiative Order
Lorien: 23
Phar: 23
Caerth: 12
Quinn: 8 (readied action w/ chain)
Rook-harpies: 8
Aureus: 6

I rolled for Lorien since Blackrat seems to be MIA lately: 16+7=23. I'm not sure if he's still having trouble getting back on to EN World due to the DNS issue.

JustinCase, Scotley,      [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]: whenever you can.


----------



## JustinCase

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION],  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION],  [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]: whenever you can.




I assume you just missed mine. I rolled my initiative minutes before your post:



JustinCase said:


> Initiative for Caerth: [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I assume you just missed mine. I rolled my initiative minutes before your post:



Nice sneak attack. I didn't even see it.


----------



## Scotley

[roll0] for Phar


----------



## Blackrat

Well then... Ahem... I'll just quietly sneak back here and hope no-one notices my absense...


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to give it, at lest, another day to give Voda Vosa a chance to roll initiative for himself. If he doesn't show up by the end of Sunday, I'll roll for him and we'll go ahead.


----------



## Knightfall

rolling initiative for [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]'s PC: 11+2=13


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar.


----------



## Scotley

Sorry for the delay. I kept getting database errors whenever I tried to access the site. Seems to be working okay if a little slowly today.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Sorry for the delay. I kept getting database errors whenever I tried to access the site. Seems to be working okay if a little slowly today.



It was doing that to me yesterday too.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], your action for Quinn. FYI, the rook's aren't in melee range yet, so if you want to delay until they are closer, it's fine. If V.V. doesn't respond by tomorrow, I'll simply have Quinn delay and attack with his chain.

  [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], feel free to post your action for Caerth.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm going to wait to post until tomorrow. It's late.


----------



## Knightfall

Next post probably won't be until late Saturday -- Avengers 2 and Free Comic Book Day.


----------



## Knightfall

My dad went into the hospital on Friday. It's been a busy few days. He has an infection in his spine near his neck. He's on antibiotics and he was feeling a little better yesterday.

Next post from me likely won't be until Tuesday.


----------



## JustinCase

Hope he feels better soon. Take your time; a father is more important than a game.


----------



## Scotley

Understood. Take your time.


----------



## Knightfall

My dad's out of the hospital, but I won't be getting back into this game right away. Maybe early next week.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll try to post this weekend.


----------



## Scotley

Hope your father is on the mend. I'm going to slip off for the weekend and visit my new grandbaby, so I may not get a post up until Tuesday.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], I can't remember, does your summoned owl act next round or this round?


----------



## Knightfall

I don't have my PHB handy.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Hope your father is on the mend. I'm going to slip off for the weekend and visit my new grandbaby, so I may not get a post up until Tuesday.



He says he's better but still sore. He went to see his doctor last week. I told him to let me know if there were any concerns. He hasn't, so I hope that means the doctor gave him some good news.


----------



## Knightfall

I'm pushing Quinn's action down to act just before the harpies. If [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] is a no show before Monday, I'll have him attack with his chain. The rook-harpies will act after that. [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], start thinking about your action for Aureus.


----------



## Guest 11456

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], I can't remember, does your summoned owl act next round or this round?




Summon spells have a casting time of 1 round.


----------



## JustinCase

Yes, the owl acts next round.


----------



## Knightfall

Tailspinner said:


> Summon spells have a casting time of 1 round.






JustinCase said:


> Yes, the owl acts next round.



That's what I thought.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION], your action for Aureus.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round 2)*
Lorien: 23
Phar: 23
Caerth (w/ giant owl): 12
Aureus: 8 (delayed from previous round)
Quinn: 8
Rook-harpies: 8

  [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], your action for Lorien.


----------



## Blackrat

If you'd be so kind to roll for me again. Writing on my phone, and invis.castle doesn't work too good on it.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], your actions for both Caerth and the owl.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, I'm going to start using an online dice roller for this game: http://identicalsoftware.com/coco/dicesessionview.php?&id=871


----------



## Knightfall

Will try to reply to  [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION] 's last post sometime in the next few days.


----------



## Knightfall

_Sigh._ It won't likely be until mid next week. _Sigh._


----------



## Knightfall

I've been dealing with a personal issue this week, as well as a bad bout of chronic pain. My next reply likely won't be until next week, but I might find an opportunity to post on the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so the personal issue is semi-resolved for the next month of so, but it will still be in the back of my mind. It's been weighing on me heaviliy and I'm been throwing myself into CRPGs as a distraction. Played a lot of Fable II and Reckoning, and some of Age of Wonders II (today), as well as tons of an open source game called FreeOrion. I guess I needed a break from being a DM. I was checking this game and the one on The Piazza almost every day. It was becoming like work, which is never fun.

My _hope_ is to post something before Sunday. We'll see. I have physio on Thursday, so hopefully my pain will be a lot less.

Blackrat 's Bardic Knowledge roll... the DC is high, but not for all aspects of the sword and its history. I rolled a 22 for his check. 1d20+10=22

*For [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION]:*
[sblock]That will tell him a bit more about the sword. First of all, he knows it historical name, Cruel Justice. The elves call it _Nwalkagurtha_, which is not an exact translation. The weapon was created by humans but it is part of a group of weapons known as the Star Arms. It's metal fell from the sky, and it might have been more than just a celestial meteor. It may have been divine, although some tales about the Star Arms call them curses on those who wield them. They are drawn to each other and will do almost anything to be brought together, even if blood must be shed.

Cruel Justice is definitely intelligent and has a strong willpower. Stories tell of its desire to force justice on those who it believes are guilty. The stories don't mention much about how that guilt was determined. The sword simply _sensed_ it and pushed its wielder to act. Lorien doubts very much that it would let a chaotic mind weild it and doing so might be harmful. The blade is a weapon of order, but it likely cares nothing for morality. 

How it came to be in this place is beyond what Lorien knows. That would require a lot of research.

Feel free to embellish a historical story within the guidelines of what I've written. Note that Harqual has had a lot of wars and petty warlords and many of them were human (or half-human). The Black Wars were an intense time period, and _if_ the sword is that old (Lorien isn't sure), Cruel Justice might have played a key role in the annals of lore along the Eastern Shores.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Hey Knightfall, absolutely no worries. Do what you have to do to remain sane. Games should not feel like work. That's why I haven't chucked it all and become a full time DM for hire. Well that and the fact that my wife would kill me and I have more bills to pay than I am likely to be able to cover working as a DM. But hey, I am a pretty good cook too. If any of you are fabulously wealthy and would like a personal chef and DM for say a 80k a year, send me a PM. Maybe I can work something out...

Seriously, hope you get your personal life sorted out and the pain under control. Worry about that and the game will keep until you are in a position to just have fun again.


----------



## Knightfall

Thanks Scotley, I spent this afternoon playing AoW2 again while trying to not forget about my laundry. Heh.


----------



## Knightfall

So, [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION], are you still out there? I haven't seen you post in a while.

I'm assuming that everyone else is still good to go ahead, right?

Blackrat checked in with me on Facebook, so I know he's good to keep playing. I don't want the game to fall by the wayside again, but I want to judge how everyone is doing with the game so far. Is the pace too slow? Do you want to skip some of what's to come to get into the meat and potatoes of the adventure?

Thoughts and suggestions always welcome.


----------



## JustinCase

I'm still ready and eager to play! 

The pace is fine by me. If not, I'll let you know in this thread.


----------



## Scotley

Present! I'm happy working our way through things as they come. My life is subject to occasional bouts of intense work related distraction from gaming, so the pace has been good for me. I'd have trouble keeping up if we went much faster.


----------



## Blackrat

Rigtho, I got distracted myself. Cabin by a lake. Damn it was a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Rigtho, I got distracted myself. Cabin by a lake. Damn it was a relaxing weekend.



Um, have you come up with what you want to write about the sword based on Lorien's Bardic Knowledge?


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, sorry. Vacation time. Time really flies by. Posted in the ic just now.


----------



## Knightfall

Will save required for all PCs, except for Aureus who already saved vs. this ability.

For any PC that fails the save, Cruel Justice will be able to use detect thoughts on the character. The weapon is seeking for any sign of guilt for any past deeds. If any of you feel that your PC feels guilty about something from the past, you can roleplay the result if the save fails. The weapon sees the worst thing the PC has ever done and will try to convince the character to atone for the '_crime_', if the PC hasn't already faced justice.


----------



## Blackrat

Roll for me, if you would. +5. Apparently my save bonus in rogues gallery is wrong btw.


----------



## Blackrat

I don't really think Lorien has ever done anything actually criminal. He might disregard laws in moral sense but because of his noble upbringing he obeys basic laws out of habit and self preservation. Then again his neutrality in good/evil axis might mean that he has on occasion disregarded someone else's plight. But I don't think the sword cares for that


----------



## JustinCase

Will save Caerth: [roll0]


----------



## JustinCase

Not sure what kind of "secret shame" would be appropriate for Caerth. I mean, besides the cruelty to animals in his youth, before he was properly raised and trained as a druid. Any thoughts?


----------



## Scotley

Phar missed his save too. He's a paragon of Elven virtue, but no one is without sin I suppose. Will give it some thought and try to get up a post later today.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Roll for me, if you would. +5. Apparently my save bonus in rogues gallery is wrong btw.



Will save: 1d20+5=12



Blackrat said:


> I don't really think Lorien has ever done anything actually criminal. He might disregard laws in moral sense but because of his noble upbringing he obeys basic laws out of habit and self preservation. Then again his neutrality in good/evil axis might mean that he has on occasion disregarded someone else's plight. But I don't think the sword cares for that



Well, since the save was a failure, you can decide to come up with your own description of what you think the worst thing Lorien ever did and post it in the IC thread. Be as creative as you want. The main thing to consider is if Lorien broke a law, was he ever punished for it. That would be key to how the sword will view him.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Not sure what kind of "secret shame" would be appropriate for Caerth. I mean, besides the cruelty to animals in his youth, before he was properly raised and trained as a druid. Any thoughts?



The cruelty to animals thing would apply if Caerth wasn't properly chastised for his wrong-doing. I believe your noted in your description that Caerth's druid master taught him to be kind but would he have made him do penance as part of his training?

As for something more sinister that he might have done, I can't really think of anything to suggest. If you feel that it would be a good role-playing twist for the character, you could say he did something in his youth that truly hurt another person but maybe it wasn't on purpose. Did someone trick him? Was he punished? Does he still feel guilty about it?

That sort of thing.



Scotley said:


> Phar missed his save too. He's a paragon of Elven virtue, but no one is without sin I suppose. Will give it some thought and try to get up a post later today.



Be creative with it but don't feel you have to make the 'sin' a major one. It's up to you.


----------



## Scotley

Sorry for the delay, been a rough week. Trying hard to get caught up today.


----------



## JustinCase

I'm on holiday for a week and a half, so I'm not sure how often I can respond. I'll try to post when I can.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Sorry for the delay, been a rough week. Trying hard to get caught up today.






JustinCase said:


> I'm on holiday for a week and a half, so I'm not sure how often I can respond. I'll try to post when I can.



No worries. It's been boiling hot here in Edmonton, so I've not felt like doing much of anything other than sitting in front of the fan or going to the mall for the air conditioning. And it looks like it's going to be another hot week. Blech!


----------



## Knightfall

Temperature outside is a little better this week, so I'll try to post one or two replies by Friday.


----------



## Knightfall

Knightfall said:


> ... I'll try to post one or two replies by Friday.



Too much pain. Maybe next week.


----------



## JustinCase

Hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Knightfall

The intense heat wave in Edmonton over the last few weeks seems to be over. I've been able to get some real sleep, which has helped with my health. I'll post a reply some time this coming week.


----------



## Knightfall

Sent Voda Vosa a message on Facebook to see if he still wants to play.

*EDIT:* He replied back to me to let me know he's been off EN World for a while and likely won't be back for some time. Personal issues he's dealing with. I'll take control of the PC as a background NPC and when possible, I'll have him leave the party. Since Voda Vosa says he _might_ come back at some future point, I'm going to try to keep the character from getting killed.

Or we can simply say that his character disappears for some reason -- a magical portal/effect that whisks Quinn away?

Thoughts?



JustinCase said:


> Hope you'll feel better soon.



Thanks.


----------



## Knightfall

Rolled a 20 for Quinn's Will save. Forgot to use the online tool. Oh well, next time.


----------



## JustinCase

I'm not sure if only Quinn can hear the sword speak at this moment, or if everyone can. That would obviously make a difference for Caerths reaction.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I'm not sure if only Quinn can hear the sword speak at this moment, or if everyone can. That would obviously make a difference for Caerths reaction.



All the PCs can hear the sword speak.


----------



## Knightfall

Waiting for [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION] 's response to my last post for Aureus. if anyone else want to check out the door leading into the tower, go ahead.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, there's an overly curious elf who will check the door, if the cat doesn't get to it


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Well, there's an overly curious elf who will check the door, if the cat doesn't get to it



Go ahead. Do you want me to make a Search roll for you? Do you have dice handy?


----------



## Knightfall

After a quick confab with Voda Vosa, I have decided to let  [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] take over Quinn in the game.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will look over the character in a bit.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> I will look over the character in a bit.



No rush.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Had to find the  character sheet  first.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I found a bit of an error in his weapons vs feats

I know you need the exotic weapon feat to use spiked chain, but also for the net as well. 

further more he needs it for each exotic weapon. so he will use the net at -4 attack for now.

Also, equipment should have been per dmg pg 135 of 19,000gp? or other? there is a lot of wealth he never spent, such as getting an enchanted spiked chain or some misc wondrous items and or enchanted bow.


----------



## Knightfall

I don't think Voda finished detailing all of Quinn's equipment. Finish detailing the equipment as you see fit.



> In addition, each character gains one signature magical item. This item should be a family heirloom or, at least, have a backstory.
> 
> The magic item's maximum value should be no more than 3,000 gp. (You don't get the extra gold if it costs less than that.)
> 
> You also have the option of foregoing the extra magical item in order to select an extra bonus feat from the PHB, instead.



Cut and paste from the social group discussion.

Also here's link to the old house rules thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?56483-Kulan-House-Rules-Thread-(Updated-Dec-20-08)

You can choose to use option from there or not. I'm not as gung-ho about it as I used to be (especially regarding skills). Oh yeah, and ignore the item creation stuff. That material was never completed.


----------



## Knightfall

Linking this here just in case [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], and [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION] are interested...

New PBP Game: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?468578-A-New-World-of-Kulan-PbP-Game!-(Recruitment)

If not, no worries. I felt I should ask you guys.


----------



## Blackrat

Hah, ofcourse I'm interested, but I have trouble enough to keep up with this game, so I have to pass.


----------



## Scotley

Thanks for the invite. Already posted something over there.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Hah, ofcourse I'm interested, but I have trouble enough to keep up with this game, so I have to pass.



that's what I figured, but I wanted to make the offer to you anyway.


----------



## JustinCase

As for the ongoing game: is the door made of wood? Because Caerth has a Warp Wood spell (but he'll await his turn after the Detect Magic spell has been completed).


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> As for the ongoing game: is the door made of wood? Because Caerth has a Warp Wood spell (but he'll await his turn after the Detect Magic spell has been completed).



The door is made of wood, but it is bound in iron. The door's iron parts are rusted from age. It's obvious to anyone who sees it.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], do you want me to go ahead with your dispel magic attempt on the door?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall, a few minor touches still go.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Knightfall, a few minor touches still go.



No worries.


----------



## Knightfall

Since Scotley mentioned that he's really busy in the other game's recruitment thread, I went ahead and had Phar try to dispel the magic on the door. It is a targeted dispel vs. DC 14.

Dispel check > 1d20+8=11

Ouch.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], do you want me to go ahead with your dispel magic attempt on the door?




Yes please. The next week is gonna be very busy for me. Thank you!


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION],

Quinn could try to take the door down again. Another PC could use Aid Another to help him break it open.


----------



## Scott DeWar

wrong thread, sorry. Scotley, don't tell Leif, please.

Quinn shakes his head and rolls his shoulder to prepare for another bashing from the door.  Perhaps if another assists? He then paces back 5 paces and goes full steam and plows into the door.

_: 1D20+4 = [16]+4 = 20


----------



## Knightfall

*DM's Note:* Scott, note that when Aureus speaks, only Phar can truly understand what she is saying. She comes from another world and doesn't know the languages of the Lands of Harqual. Those two characters have spent enough time together to be able to communicate using a broken form of Elven. Lorien, too, can understand about ever second word.


----------



## Knightfall

I just realized that Aureus can disable the damaged section with a successful check. Doh!

Disable Device: 1d20+20=32

Success.


----------



## Knightfall

Regarding [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION],

I just discovered this post from late July.


----------



## Knightfall

Note that the distance up to the hole is less than 10 feet, so if any of the PCs fall, like Phar just did, I'm ruling that the damage done is 1d6 nonlethal.

Aureus, Quinn, and Phar are all in the tower now. Waiting on [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION] and [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION] for climb checks. (But no rush, guys.)


----------



## Knightfall

Decided to roll for Lorien to keep things moving. It didn't go well.

1d20+1=6

Nonlethal falling damage: 1d6=1


----------



## Knightfall

Gotta go for now. I'll be back after 3 p.m. (roughly).


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, good, was about to ask you to do that. Would you also roll a tumble for me, to avoid the damage. +13. So i don't actually have any chance to fail except on roll of 1... And let's say try that three more times before I'll try to figure out something else... I'll write up a post once I know how those rolls work out...


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Ah, good, was about to ask you to do that. Would you also roll a tumble for me, to avoid the damage. +13. So i don't actually have any chance to fail except on roll of 1... And let's say try that three more times before I'll try to figure out something else... I'll write up a post once I know how those rolls work out...



Tumble check to avoid damage: 1d20+13=14 (Failure)

1st Attempt: 1d20+1=7 (Failure)
Tumble check: 1d20+13=31 (Success!)

2nd Attempt: 1d20+1=5 (Failure)
Tumble check: 1d20+13=22 (Success!)

3rd Attempt: 1d20+1=20 (Success!)


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, I just noted that Quinn`s maximum load is 600 pounds. He can pull up this weight weight using a rope without a check, so he should be able to easily pull up Caerth without anyone's help.


----------



## Blackrat

Damn it  I jinxed it by saying that the only way to fail is by rolling a 1  Anyway, I'll try to figure how to put these into narrative.


----------



## Knightfall

Moved a bunch of posts out of the Rogues Gallery thread to create a Campaign Guide for this game: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?469555-Campaign-Guide-Crow-God-PbP-Game!

Now, all there is in the Rogues Gallery thread are the current PCs. I've left Voda Vosa's original version of Quinn in the RG since he might be back at some point. I've archived the previous PCs of the group to the Campaign Guide.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I gave authorship to that character at the top of my copy-paste and finishing.


----------



## Knightfall

Look for my next post sometime on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> I gave authorship to that character at the top of my copy-paste and finishing.



I did see that.


----------



## Knightfall

The PCs just encountered something in the corridor, roll for initiative. No surprise round.

Aureus's roll> 1d20+4=7
-- She's too busy looking at doors.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round 1)*
Phar: 23
Quinn: 20
Caerth: 17
Ooze(s) [x3]: 11
Lorien: 8
Aureus: 7


----------



## Scotley

Phar Initiative (1d20+3=23)


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar Initiative (1d20+3=23)



[sblock]Knowledge (dungeoneering) will tell you about what the ooze is and its abilities.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

Great, got a 25 then.


----------



## Blackrat

Once again, go ahead and roll for me. Also a bardic knowledge to see if I know about oozes.


----------



## JustinCase

Initiative Caerth: [roll0]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn's initiative: Iniative: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20

Knowledge: dungeoneering
untrained dungeoneering roll: 1D20+1 = [8]+1 = 9


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Great, got a 25 then.



[sblock="Knowledge (Dungeoneering)"]Phar knows that the ooze is a Ochre Jelly and that it engulfs its victims so that its acidic innards can digest its prey. It will slam into its prey, which also does acidic damage. Also, neither slashing/piercing weapons nor electricity-based attacks will harm it. Instead, the creature will split in half.[/sblock]



Blackrat said:


> Once again, go ahead and roll for me. Also a bardic knowledge to see if I know about oozes.



*Initiative:* 1d20+7=8

[sblock="Bardic Knowledge"]1d20+10=22

Lorien remembers a story about an ooze that looks like the creature attacking Quinn. An oozing creature once got into a dwarven mine under the city of Milo. The creature engulfed several miners and consumed them with acid. Before being killed by a detachment of dwarven soldiers, the creature was split in three. The miners had tried to kill it with their picks, which did no damage to it. Each time it was hit, the ooze divided itself.

Lorien heard this story from his great grandsire (who called the ooze _malinasiirima_) when Lorien was a child. The story scared Lorien so bad that he couldn't meditate at night for nearly a week.[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Knowledge: dungeoneering
> untrained dungeoneering roll: 1D20+1 = [8]+1 = 9



Quinn has no idea what the thing is other than he's fairly certain its part of a group of monsters that a former master called "oozias."


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Look out! its an uzi- uh!"


----------



## Blackrat

Damnit, you keep rolling 1s for me


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar. I made a note on the In-Character thread that whatever action you have Phar take, happens before the ooze is split in three.

Since Scott DeWar already posted Quinn's action, [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], Caerth is up next after Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

Will wait until the end of the day for [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]. I know he's been busy, so if he's unable to post right away, I'll have Phar hold his action.


----------



## Scotley

Sorry to vanish like that. Internet connectivity turned out to be a problem this week while I was on vacation. Will try to get caught up asap.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Sorry to vanish like that. Internet connectivity turned out to be a problem this week while I was on vacation. Will try to get caught up asap.



No worries.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], your action for Caerth.


----------



## JustinCase

I posted in the IC that Caerth decided to ready his action. However, arrows are useless so he drops that idea but has no effective way to fight the ooze; no blunt weapon, no useful spell, no torches to set the thing on fire... so I'm kind of stuck.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I posted in the IC that Caerth decided to ready his action. However, arrows are useless so he drops that idea but has no effective way to fight the ooze; no blunt weapon, no useful spell, no torches to set the thing on fire... so I'm kind of stuck.



Ah, I didn't realize that Caerth doesn't have a bludgeoning weapon.

The only possibility is that he could attack one of the oozes with a punch, which likely wouldn't be very effective since hide armor does come with a pair of gauntlets. He could kick the ooze with his boots (He has boots right?), which would be an unarmed strike that deals 1d3 nonlethal damage.

It's probably better that he delay's his action.


----------



## Knightfall

Hmm, Caerth could also grab an improvised weapon from the billet-room. There are old cots/beds in there. Aureus already broke one apart, so there would be a loose piece of wood lying around (equivalent to a small club [1d4-1 damage]). (There are 2 good pieces [rolled 1d6-1] that he can use.) If he takes his time, and breaks apart the other cot/bed, carefully (1 full round's worth of work [rolled 1d4-1]), he could get something more the size of a quarterstaff [1d6-1/1d6-1].

He won't have to worry about the standard -4 penalty since the wood pieces are similar to weapons he could normally use, but the condition of the wood is poor (a bit rotted). Thus, the -1's to damage. Plus, on a roll of 1, the improvised weapon breaks.

He could also use a loose stone as a ranged weapon.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am sure Quin is going to go back get one of them.

[roll0]
1-50= 1/4 staff, 51-00 = club


----------



## JustinCase

Anyone else having trouble posting? I can't even edit my test post in the IC thread...


----------



## Scott DeWar

testing one two three . . . . .
_*editing test

NOPE, NO PROBLEMS HERE.
*_​


----------



## Scotley

Phar has more torches if anyone asks...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn left to ge get the 1/4 staff sized rotten wood


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Anyone else having trouble posting? I can't even edit my test post in the IC thread...



I have had issues posting on EN World lately. It seems the server is overloaded due to the influx of new members from Wizard's messageboard. I've been getting Bad Gateway errors from time to time. The worst time is one the weekends.

Are you able to post elsewhere without any issues?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> It seems the server is overloaded due to the influx of new members from Wizard's messageboard. I've been getting Bad Gateway errors from time to time. The worst time is one the weekends.
> 
> Are you able to post elsewhere without any issues?



 Ahhhh, the wotc folk. of course.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> I am sure Quin is going to go back get one of them.
> 
> [roll0]
> 1-50= 1/4 staff, 51-00 = club






> Quinn left to go get the 1/4 staff sized rotten wood



Okay, that will be a move action for the next round since Quinn did a full attack in the first round. (Hmm, need to find out if an ooze can take an AoO.) The ooze will have a chance to attack Quinn before he moves.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION] , if you still can't post to the IC thread yet can post here, post your reply here on the OOC and I'll cut and paste it to the in-character thread.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round 1 [Revised])*
Phar: 23
Quinn: 20
Caerth: 17 (uses full round to make improvised staff)
Ooze(s) [x3]: 11
Lorien: 8
Aureus: 7 (held/constricted)

I'm going to move forward with the rest of the round. JustinCase, you can have Caerth attack either before Aureus or at the top of the round. Your choice.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], I need a Grapple check for Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus will use an untrained Escape Artist check (as a standard action) vs. the ooze's grapple check.

Escape Artist check: 1d20+4=10
Ooze's opposed grapple check: 1d20+10=27

It doesn't look good for Aureus.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] ...

[sblock]Which spells does Phar have left?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

grapple +11/+6
Grapple: 1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28
1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22

for future personal reference:
http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/specialAttacks.htm#grapple

the link is for in case I brain fart again as to what to do for a 3.5 grapple.  :/


----------



## JustinCase

Woohoo, I was able to edit my post after all! 

So Caerth goes to create a quarterstaff as well, taking him a round. I guess my initiative moves down, too?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Woohoo, I was able to edit my post after all!
> 
> So Caerth goes to create a quarterstaff as well, taking him a round. I guess my initiative moves down, too?



No, Caerth will simply use his full round (in the first round) creating the staff since you choose that action. We keep Caerth at 17 for round 2.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round 2)*
Phar: 23
Quinn: 20 (full move to retreat to the billet-room and grab an 'improvised' weapon)
Caerth: 17
Ooze(s) [x2]: 11
Lorien: 8
Aureus: 7 (prone)

Scotley, your action for Phar.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think some peanut butter might be what is needed to cancel the jelly.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], your action for Caerth.

Here are the stats for his improvised quarterstaff: Cost n/a, Damage (M) 1d6-1/1d6-1, Crit. n/a, Weight 3 lb., Type Bludgeoning.

Caerth can use it as a double weapon and you don't need to take a -4 improvised weapon penalty. However, it will break on a roll of 1 and Caerth can't critical with it.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> I have had issues posting on EN World lately. It seems the server is overloaded due to the influx of new members from Wizard's messageboard. I've been getting Bad Gateway errors from time to time. The worst time is one the weekends.
> 
> Are you able to post elsewhere without any issues?




Yeah, yesterday it kept hanging at log in. I would load pages, but the log in never finished, so I could get to the forums but not post. Seemed like a traffic issue with the log in. Was all set to post an intro for Jagr in your other game when things stopped working. Gonna try again now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], there is an influx of people with the closing of WOTC forums and bringing  an opening of an emergency form here on EN World.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], there is an influx of people with the closing of WOTC forums and bringing  an opening of an emergency form here on EN World.




I am excited to see it. I hope it will revive the play by post gaming, which has diminished considerably since a peak in the mid 2000's. I still enjoy it, but there used be games started all the time. Just hope the servers can handle the load.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The servers are definitely getting taxed.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], I need a grapple check for Caerth. You need to beat the ooze's improved grab [28] or Caerth is constricted by the ooze [Damage: 2d4+3+1d4=12].


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], attakc roll and damage for Lorien`s next attack. Pick an ooze and post your result. 

Attack: 1d20+6=21
Damage: 1d3=2

Do you want me to roll thr AoO too?


----------



## JustinCase

Grapple check Caerth: [roll0]


----------



## Blackrat

How badly was Aureus hurt? She still conscious? Lets use that roll as aoo and I'll decide what to do depending Aureus' condition


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> How badly was Aureus hurt? She still conscious? Lets use that roll as aoo and I'll decide what to do depending Aureus' condition



She was hurt badly but is still conscious. She's going to crawl away to the end of the corridor, away from the ooze grappling Caerth.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round 3)*
Phar: 23
Quinn: 20
Caerth: 17
Ooze(s) [x2]: 11
Lorien: 8
Aureus: 7 (standing up from prone)


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar. Blackrat still has to decide on his action for round 2, but I'm going to assume he's going to help Aureus.

Scott DeWar has already posted his attacks for this round.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, since Aureus seems to be out of immediate harm, Lorien will keep attacking the ooze that grabbed Caerth


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Well, since Aureus seems to be out of immediate harm, Lorien will keep attacking the ooze that grabbed Caerth




Attack: 1d20+6=19
Damage: 1d3=1


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION],

Attacking for Phar, with the torch.

*Attack:* 1d20+4=18
*Damage:* 1d3=2


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], your action for Caerth. You need a successful opposed Grapple check or Escape Artist check vs the number below.

1d20+10=13

I'd been rolling really well for the jellies but this number is very beatable. (May The Force Be With You... wait, wrong genre.)


----------



## Blackrat

So, the corridor we are in. How many can fit fight side by side. Just thinking if we don't have room to all fight the remaining ooze, Lorien would make way for Quinn.


----------



## Scott DeWar

OOC: Quinn was last known to be trapped in the previous room by a jelly stretched across the doorway.

scratch that, I hadn't seen the round resolution yet​
He don't like this stuff, this ooze, at all. not one bit!


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> So, the corridor we are in. How many can fit fight side by side. Just thinking if we don't have room to all fight the remaining ooze, Lorien would make way for Quinn.



The corridor is only 5 feet wide,so the PCs have to be single file, but I've been ignoring that. I'd say there is just enough room for two PCs to attack the ooze, which is blocking the corridor. Lorien can't go around it. Now, if he could fly or climb, he could go above/over it. But, making way for Quinn is likely the best option.

EDIT: FYI, Lorien can attack the ooze with his torch and then move out of the way for Quinn. It's your turn now.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus getting up from prone while slick with ooze goo: 1d20+10=22


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> *OOC:* There is only one ooze left. Quinn destroyed the second 'offspring' ooze that was blocking the door. That new attack won't be until the next round (round four). Quinn lost a round of attack by going to get one of the improvised weapons.  [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION] is still up next. Aureus will be just getting up from prone and moving into the billet-room for round 3. For round 4, Phar will try to break free and then this next attack of yours happens. (Quinn will have to move and attack, so only one attack for the round.)




which I figured in with only one attack.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> which I figured in with only one attack.



And, you know, that's what I had figured when I saw that attack roll, but I guess, you're question confused me. 

Yesterday was Canada's federal election, somy mind was elsewhere for most of the day.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, what are all the PC's current hit points?

Aureus has 24 now with the healing from the wand.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round 4)*
Phar: 23
Quinn: 20
Caerth: 17
Ooze: 11
Lorien: 8
Aureus: 7


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall said:


> The wand is at the minimum caster level, right?.




Assuming I understand the item creation rules correctly, then yes, it's CL1 wand. So I think that was first use of said wand. 49 charges left


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> BTW, what are all the PC's current hit points?




Quinn is at 81 of 91 hp.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth is at 32 hp out of max 44. I keep track in the RG.


----------



## Scotley

Phar is down to 11 of 39.


----------



## Blackrat

Damn, was hoping you've been keeping score... Well, I went through the IC thread and only damages I found was 1 from the scrags at the pier and 1 nonlethal from falling. So Lorien is 2 points short of full health I think.


----------



## Scott DeWar

maybe I better look further to see how much damage Quinn took with V V running him.

So far I have seen Harpies, Rooks, which seem to be harpies but look like rooks, maybe nastier and some sand spiders. And now scrags.

Accumulated discovery: Never hit as up to now.


----------



## Knightfall

It turned into a slow day for me today. Noticed while visiting my dad that my throat was sore and hoarse. Going to bed early tonight.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> maybe I better look further to see how much damage Quinn took with V V running him.
> 
> So far I have seen Harpies, Rooks, which seem to be harpies but look like rooks, maybe nastier and some sand spiders. And now scrags.




Don't forget the Archers on the stairs.


----------



## Scott DeWar

with the screaming bolt, right? I looked and It seems he was missed by them too, only missed one will save.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Phar is down to 11 of 39.



Uh oh, the ooze just did another 11 points of damage to Phar.

 [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], your action for Lorien.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Damn, was hoping you've been keeping score... Well, I went through the IC thread and only damages I found was 1 from the scrags at the pier and 1 nonlethal from falling. So Lorien is 2 points short of full health I think.



I think I was at one point, but if I had it written down somewhere, I can't find it now. I'm going to use the RG thread from now on.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], Lorien also took two hits from the undead archers. One for 11 damage and a second for 10 damage. (Attacks and damage were posted in the OOC thread.) I don't think any of that damage was healed by anyone. I did note that Lorien used a cure spell on Caerth at one point.


----------



## Knightfall

> BTW, what are all the PC's current hit points?
> 
> Aureus has 24 now with the healing from the wand.



Aureus also took at least 16 points of damage in previous fights, so she currently has 8 hit points (unless someone healed her previously and I missed it).

EDIT: That means, before Lorien healed her with the cure wand, she had 1 hit point left.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> maybe I better look further to see how much damage Quinn took with V V running him.
> 
> So far I have seen Harpies, Rooks, which seem to be harpies but look like rooks, maybe nastier and some sand spiders. And now scrags.
> 
> Accumulated discovery: Never hit as up to now.



I think you're right. The damage he's taken from the ooze (10 hp from the ooze's 1st slam attack) is the only damage he's taken at all.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I went through the whole thread looking for any hits. That took more then a day for me. and gave me something in return: A great big headache!


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], Lorien also took two hits from the undead archers. One for 11 damage and a second for 10 damage. (Attacks and damage were posted in the OOC thread.) I don't think any of that damage was healed by anyone. I did note that Lorien used a cure spell on Caerth at one point.




No wonder I missed those. I only went through the IC... Damn, it looks like the wand will be in great use before we go on


----------



## Scott DeWar

Don't worry Blackrat, Knightfall is only trying to kill our characters.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> Uh oh, the ooze just did another 11 points of damage to Phar.
> 
> [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], your action for Lorien.




Uh oh indeed!


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> No wonder I missed those. I only went through the IC... Damn, it looks like the wand will be in great use before we go on



BTW, do you want me to roll attack and damage for Lorien or are you going to have him do something else?


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus doesn't have any bludgeoning weapons either, so she will spend this round (#4) gathering up a few stones to throw and moving back into the corridor.


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien's attack (1d20+6=26) and damage (1d3=1).


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth uses the first charge of his wand of Cure Light Wounds: [roll0] hitpoints recovered.

Edit: This brings Caerth back to 39 hp (out of max 44).


----------



## Blackrat

I think we should take the time and poke eachother with the wands for a while... Lorien will heal himself untill he's within five hitpoints of full health. Then continue healing others who need it. Use Cure Moderate once to start with and then the wand for rest.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn is only down 10, so a couple of lites should do the trick at the most, maybe only one. cure mod might be a waste for now.


----------



## Scotley

Phar is down 32. He only has a handful more than that.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> I think we should take the time and poke eachother with the wands for a while... Lorien will heal himself untill he's within five hitpoints of full health. Then continue healing others who need it. Use Cure Moderate once to start with and then the wand for rest.



Cure Moderate Wounds: 2d8+7=14
Cure wand: 1d8+1=5

That gets Lorien to 31 of 34.



Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn is only down 10, so a couple of lites should do the trick at the most, maybe only one. cure mod might be a waste for now.



Cure wand: 1d8+1=4



Scotley said:


> Phar is down 32. He only has a handful more than that.



Cure wand (x3): 3d8+3=16

That gets Phar to 22 of 39.

Aureus is at 8 so...
Cure wand (x3): 3d8+3=16
Potion of cure light wounds: 1d8+3=10

That gets her to 34 of 39.

Blackrat, if you want to expend more charges, let me know.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn is now at 84 hit points.


----------



## Scotley

Potion of cure light wounds: 1D8+1 = [5]+1 = 6


That brings Phar to 28 of 39.


----------



## Knightfall

Taking a break. Will be back later.


----------



## Knightfall

> OOC: Potion of cure light wounds assuming it survived the attack.



Yes, it did.



Scotley said:


> Potion of cure light wounds: 1D8+1 = [5]+1 = 6
> 
> 
> That brings Phar to 28 of 39.


----------



## Blackrat

I think that's fine for now. So that was 8 more charges used. 10 in total


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> I think that's fine for now. So that was 8 more charges used. 10 in total



Yes, that's right.

FYI, I try to post sometime on the weekend.


----------



## Knightfall

Will make a post sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley

I will be out of touch for a long weekend of face to face gaming and do not expect to post here before Monday.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus' Search check: 1d20+13=17


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], it is Phar speaking not Aureus. I'm acting as Phar until the end of weekend since Scotley will be busy until Monday.


----------



## Scott DeWar

dagnabbit, I am getting them confuzzed


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> dagnabbit, I am getting them confuzzed




Sorry to cause confusion. I'm back.


----------



## Scott DeWar

'bout time. sittin at the lake and all - causing MLiebrock to throw his magical daggers in a lake - big meanie-butt.


----------



## Blackrat

Wrong thread Scott?


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> 'bout time. sittin at the lake and all - causing MLiebrock to throw his magical daggers in a lake - big meanie-butt.




The dagger toss has already made the rounds? It was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Scotley

Blackrat said:


> Wrong thread Scott?




It is pretty far off topic, but it was related to what we were discussing, i.e. my trip to the lake for a little face to face gaming.


----------



## Blackrat

Ah, well nevermind then. I on the other hand am not in much of a condition to game for a while. Flu got me in it's grip


----------



## Scott DeWar

heh, Sorry Blackrat. A bit of an inside joke. There are some guys here that know each other all the way back to school years - their late teens - and they get together once a year and I usually hear of some great hilarity that had occurred in the gaming on the weekend in question. In this case, the gm - Scotley - had a monster in front of the party with a lake behind the monster . . . except the monster was an illusion. M. Leibrock threw two magical daggers at the monster-Illusion only to end up having to dive in the water to retrieve his daggers.

And yup, Scotley,that story has made its way around to me.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> Ah, well nevermind then. I on the other hand am not in much of a condition to game for a while. Flu got me in it's grip



get well soon then, drink lots of [potion of chicken soup] and quit trying to swim out in that north sea!


----------



## Blackrat

But swimming in sub-zero sea is the way we keep healthy. There's also the finnish proverb: If sauna, tar and booze won't heal it, then nothing will...


----------



## Scotley

Blackrat said:


> Ah, well nevermind then. I on the other hand am not in much of a condition to game for a while. Flu got me in it's grip




Hope you are on the mend soon. That reminds me that I really need to go get vaccinated.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am getting a vaccination tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Blackrat said:


> But swimming in sub-zero sea is the way we keep healthy. There's also the finnish proverb: If sauna, tar and booze won't heal it, then nothing will...



  Crazy Finns. It looks like about 1/3 of your land mass is islands, wow!


----------



## Knightfall

Wrote a massive reply for the _other_ EN World PbP game. I will try to post a reply for this one tomorrow too.


----------



## Knightfall

I should have a new reply for you guys sometime tomorrow.


----------



## JustinCase

Sorry for my absence; real life and all that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have been out due to internet bad connectivity, so I understand.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Sorry for my absence; real life and all that.






Scott DeWar said:


> I have been out due to internet bad connectivity, so I understand.



Like I mentioned on the other OOC thread, it's not a problem. I've been dealing with some lethargy and burn out the last few days (it's not only about the games I'm running, BTW). I have to make a post on the game on The Piazza next then I'll turn my attention back to the two here on EN World. Trying to reply to all three in the same day is too much. Once I get the fouth PbP game started, I'll likely rotate through them all - one game per day/2day or one site every other day, if I have the energy. Of course, that game likely won't start until after Christmas, maybe.


----------



## Scott DeWar

May I suggest: post to one game per day? I think that is what GlassEye use to do when he was running several games. It kept him from burning out.


----------



## Knightfall

Feeling a bit better today. Expect at least one post for this game sometime later in the day.


----------



## Scott DeWar

**jumps for joy!**


----------



## Knightfall

New post added.... and, roll for initiative.

*Initiative Order*
Quinn: 19 (readied action)
Phar:18
Aureus: 16 (readied action)
Rook-harpies (above the PCs): 16
Caerth: 15
Lorien: 14
Rook-harpies [x2]: 12


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn's initiative: Iniative: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19


----------



## JustinCase

Initiative Caerth: [roll0]


----------



## Scotley

[roll0]


----------



## Scotley

Looks like Phar beat the enemy, but he's behind Quinn. He will attack with his bow (+9 or +10 within 30' for 1d8+1 or 2 within 30'). I may not get another chance to post this weekend, so please roll for me when the time comes.


----------



## Blackrat

Roll init for me. And attacks too. Lorien will pepper the rooks with his bow


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Roll init for me. And attacks too. Lorien will pepper the rooks with his bow



Initiative: 1d20+7=14


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> How far to the nearest rook in the rafters?



The rooks aren't close enough for Quinn to hit the rooks with his spiked chain. He'll have to wait until they come into range.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Looks like Phar beat the enemy, but he's behind Quinn. He will attack with his bow (+9 or +10 within 30' for 1d8+1 or 2 within 30'). I may not get another chance to post this weekend, so please roll for me when the time comes.



It's your action for Phar.

The rooks above Phar are within 30 feet, but the rooks have Concealment (20% miss chance). The two rooks hopping up and down on the rafters in front of the damaged opening in the roof are not within 30 feet. Which would you prefer?


----------



## Scotley

Let's go with the closer ones and take a chance on the 20%.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am still having problems with my WiFi place. I am at the local public library, so things are choppy. My WiFi place allows Facebook to get through so I have been in contact with Knightfall, so please be patient with me.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Let's go with the closer ones and take a chance on the 20%.



Attack roll: 1d20+10=17 (20% miss chance: 1d100=89) [hit], Damage > 1d8+2=10 (full damage)


----------



## Knightfall

The rooks above the PCs attack next. However, since both Quinn and Aureus have readied actions, both attack before the rooks can get in their own attacks. Quinn first. I'll roll for both in a bit. Breakfast, first.

*Initiative Order (Round 1 [Revised])*
Phar:18
Quinn: 16 (readied action)
Aureus: 16 (readied action)
Rook-harpies (above the PCs) [x3]: 16
Caerth: 15
Lorien: 14
Rook-harpies [x2]: 12


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Quinn's readied action*

**reposted to proper thread (IC)**

A spiked chain come flying and flashing through the shadows, aiming at the first rook to come within range. the first attack rips flesh and feathers causing it to veer unexpectedly making his second attack a wild miss.

Attack: 1D20+14 = [10]+14 = 24
1D20+8 = [3]+8 = 11

Damage: 2D4+7 = [1, 2]+7 = 10


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], your action for Caerth.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], Quinn can make an AoO against any one of the attacking rooks since his spiked chain has reach.

 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], I'll roll an opposed grapple check for you a bit later. I have to go out for a bit. And since you're longbow is an Elvencraft bow, Phar can use it as a quarterstaff, which means the rook will provoke an AoO as it grapples Phar.

I'm assuming you want to make that AoO.


----------



## Knightfall

AoO for Phar (*): 1d20+5=24 (hit), Damage > 1d6=2
Opposed grapple check for Phar: 1d20+4=22 (AoO stops the grapple, so this isn't required, which is good since it wouldn't have been high enough.)

* Did you have Phar enchanted the weapon twice for both its use as a ranged bow and as a melee staff? If so, it adds 1 to the damage roll.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> I'm assuming you want to make that AoO.




Yes, thank you. That one roll just more than paid for his investment in the Elvencraft bow I'm thinking.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> * Did you have Phar enchanted the weapon twice for both its use as a ranged bow and as a melee staff? If so, it adds 1 to the damage roll.




Unfortunately no.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah! Aoo will be posted and in the proper thread this time.


----------



## Knightfall

I need all the PCs to make a Will saving throw (DC 13) against the rook's frightful caw ability. The wax that the PCs put in their ears earlier isn't as effective after the fight with the ooze. Any PC that was engulfed, has lost all of the wax from their ears, while those that weren't still have some left (+1 bonus on the Will save).


----------



## Knightfall

*Aureus:* 1d20+7=25 (saved)

*Rolling for Lorien:* 1d20+4+1=22 (saved)


----------



## Scotley

Phar [roll0]


----------



## Scott DeWar

will save: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5 uh oh!


----------



## JustinCase

Will save Caerth: [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

I'm thinking of taking most of the weekend off, so my next post likely won't be until Monday. If I do post, it will be on Sunday sometime in the evening.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> will save: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5 uh oh!



Quinn is panicked for 8 rounds. (Basically, Quinn drops his chain, runs away, and takes a –2 penalty on all saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.)

*Initiative Order (Round 2)*
Phar:18
Quinn: 16 (affected by _fear_ effect [must flee])
Aureus: 16
Rook-harpies [x3]: 16
Caerth: 15
Lorien: 14
Rook-harpy: 12
Rook-harpy (withdrawing): 12

 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar.


----------



## Scott DeWar

"Gah! they're come to take me! they want my heart and brains! " Suddenly the gladiator drops his weapon and runs away screaming in terror!


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> "Gah! they're come to take me! they want my heart and brains! " Suddenly the gladiator drops his weapon and runs away screaming in terror!



Wrong thread again.


----------



## Scott DeWar

crap. sending it there now. posted in my last posted  . . . . post.


----------



## Knightfall

Next post will be Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Knightfall

I had some trouble getting EN world to work earlier today. I'll post tomorrow, as it is now very late.


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus and the rooks are up next. I'll post another reply tomorrow.


----------



## Knightfall

*Aureus:* Attack > 1d20+8=20 (hit), Damage > 1d6+3=9 (kills the one that attacked her)

*Rooks' Actions (x2)*
Rook #2 (vs. Phar) Retreats back up to the rafters after failing to grapple with Phar in the previous round.
Rook #3 (vs. Caerth) 1d20+7=15 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], you can make a melee AoO with your Elvencraft bow.

 [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], your action for Caerth.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round 3)*
Phar:18
Aureus: 16
Rook-harpies [x2]: 16
Caerth: 15
Lorien: 14
Rook-harpy: 12
Quinn: n/a (in chapel, hiding due to _fear_)


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar.

The rook in the rafters above the PCs has total concealment (50% miss chance) while the other rook in the rafters now has standard concealment (20% miss chance). In order to properly guess exactly where the totally concealed rook is, Phar has to make a Listen check (DC 20) or Spot check (DC 25). (In game terms, that means he's attacking the right 'square'.)


----------



## Knightfall

Aureus is going to move to help Caerth by flanking the rook still on the floor next to the druid.


----------



## Scott DeWar

will save vs cackling caw of the rooks vs dc 15:

will save: 1D20+4 = [15]+4 = 19


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar.
> 
> The rook in the rafters above the PCs has total concealment (50% miss chance) while the other rook in the rafters now has standard concealment (20% miss chance). In order to properly guess exactly where the totally concealed rook is, Phar has to make a Listen check (DC 20) or Spot check (DC 25). (In game terms, that means he's attacking the right 'square'.)




Phar will cast Luminous swarm at the partially concealed Rook and hope that the light given off by the spell will help the others. [roll0]

[sblock=Luminous Swarm]Luminous Swarm
(Complete Mage, p. 110)

Evocation [Force]
Level: Sorcerer 2, Wizard 2,
Components: V, S,
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Target: One creature
Duration: 5 rounds
Saving Throw: Reflex partial
Spell Resistance: Yes

A swarm of shimmering motes streams from your fingers and engulfs your target.

You create a swarm of faintly luminous motes of pure force that engulf one creature, obscuring its vision. If the target relies on sight, all its attacks have a 20% miss chance while the motes last.

The motes also deal 1d6 points of damage each round. The target can attempt a Reflex save each round to avoid the damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall

My next post likely won't be until sometime Sunday. I have to get out  of the apartment for a bit this afternoon (which will make my sister happy), and my dad is coming over for supper tonight.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that's ok, I need to get out and walk around myself. you go and get some fresh air, before it all gets bottled up and sent to china!!


----------



## Knightfall

Supper with my dad got changed to Sunday, so it is unlikely that I'll post today. I thought maybe late at night since my sister was planning to start her Christmas holiday early, but she's decided to work Monday. I do have physio on Monday and have to buy a few gifts, so my next post will likely be late on Monday.


----------



## Knightfall

My sister is in the hospital to have her appendix removed. It flared up on the weekend. (Dinner with my dad didn't happen.) Therefore, the game is one hold until at least Thursday. However, my next set of posts likely won't be until after Christmas is over.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, I don't think I can get much posting until after New Year either.


----------



## JustinCase

Like I said on your other game, no worries.


----------



## Scott DeWar

this was my theme song when I woke from my coma:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oo4OnQpwjkc


----------



## Scotley

Hope everything goes well with your sister. Have a Merry one all. See you after the holiday.


----------



## Scott DeWar

The last I saw on face book, his sister is out of the hospital.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Depending on the interweb access time, I will most likely be AFK, much to my surprise as of 5 pm central time.


----------



## Knightfall

Will get back to posting later on this week.


----------



## Knightfall

Another one of the rooks has just used its frightful caw ability (Will save, DC 13). (The range is far enough to affect Quinn where he is on the lower floor.) And since Quinn has already failed once in this combat, his save for this roll has a -2 circumstance penalty. 

 [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], your actino for Careth is up next. Whenever you can is fine. The post I just made is my first (in any of my games) since before my sister's surgery. Posts will be less frequent for a while.


----------



## JustinCase

Will save Caerth: [roll0]


----------



## Scott DeWar

fyi, he was on the way up last round after making his last save, which did not help as to the range, I know.

will +2 vs dc 13

will save: 1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16

I will post the fluff when I get back home. leaving for a little necessity shopping.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], roll to confirm your crit.


----------



## JustinCase

Crit confirm: [roll0]


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Crit confirm: [roll0]



Okay, it not a crit.

Still killed the rook, regardless.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], you're up next. Do you need me to roll?

I would say that Phar's spell reduces the concealment of the rook directly above the PCs to only 20%. The range is considered short range to it. Or you can delay until (if) one of them becomes fully visible.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> fyi, he was on the way up last round after making his last save, which did not help as to the range, I know.
> 
> will +2 vs dc 13
> 
> will save: 1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16
> 
> I will post the fluff when I get back home. leaving for a little necessity shopping.




sorry, got hit with some sort of a bug that had me sleeping most of the day away. posting this fluff right now.


----------



## Blackrat

Oh damnit. Been busy as hell at work last week. If you can roll the save for me today, that'd be great, but if not, I'll try to remember to post from an actual computer later in the evening.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Oh damnit. Been busy as hell at work last week. If you can roll the save for me today, that'd be great, but if not, I'll try to remember to post from an actual computer later in the evening.



No worries. I've been REALLY busy myself (plus a little burnt out). I'll roll that save for you, hopefully, by the end of the week. Laundry and dishes today. Physio tomorrow. My sister's laundry on Thursday.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION],

*Lorien's will save:* 1d20+4+1=11 (failed)


----------



## Blackrat

Oh Nurgle... Panicked right? Well, Lorien will seek refuge in the chapel as well


----------



## Scott DeWar

enjoy, its a nice place to visit.


----------



## Knightfall

Blackrat said:


> Oh Nurgle... Panicked right? Well, Lorien will seek refuge in the chapel as well



Yep.

*Initiative Order (Round 4)*
Phar:18
Aureus: 16
Rook-harpy: 16 (fleeing)
Caerth: 15
Rook-harpy: 12 (now prone)
Quinn: 11
Lorien: n/a (fled combat)

    [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], Quinn comes back into the fight this round but at the end of the order.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION],

I'm just about to reply to to the last post made by [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], and perform actions for Aureus and the one rook-harpy. After that, you're up. As well, [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], you'll get to act at the end of this round; after the second rook's action.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, just prompt me. You know I watch the threads.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I read only one rook attack, am I right?


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> I read only one rook attack, am I right?



You are correct. The second rook was knocked out of the rafters by the other rook as is now prone on the floor. (It is the rook Caerth is attacking. If it survives Caerth's attack, it will act before Quinn.)


----------



## Knightfall

It did. Quinn's turn to attack. The rook on the floor is still prone and there should be space for Quinn to rush in next to Caerth. The other rook (with Phar's motes on it) is still in the rafters and is trying to flee.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> It did. Quinn's turn to attack. The rook on the floor is still prone and there should be space for Quinn to rush in next to Caerth. The other rook (with Phar's motes on it) is still in the rafters and is trying to flee.




Let's see how I roll . . . . .
Attack
Attack: 1D20+14 = [1]+14 = 15, 1D20+9 = [7]+9 = 16

damage
Damage - full round: 2D4+7 = [4, 2]+7 = 13


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Let's see how I roll . . . . .
> Attack
> Attack: 1D20+14 = [1]+14 = 15, 1D20+9 = [7]+9 = 16
> 
> damage
> Damage - full round: 2D4+7 = [4, 2]+7 = 13



Quinn can't both move and make a full attack. He can move to the rook and then attack once with his chain at his highest BAB.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, the 15 is a 1, so a miss, If I recall 3.5 correctly.

Also, don't forget spiked chain has reach of 10 feet.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Well, the 15 is a 1, so a miss, If I recall 3.5 correctly.
> 
> Also, don't forget spiked chain has reach of 10 feet.



Yeah, I realized this morning i was being a bit of a hard ass last night. It's been  tough couple days, pain-wise. Damn bursitis in my right hip. The one is a miss but the the second is a hit. and Quinn does enough damage to kill the rook.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ah! sweet!

The hit I mean, not the pain. The pain sucks.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Ah! sweet!
> 
> The hit I mean, not the pain. The pain sucks.



One thing, I need you to roll a Dexterity check (DC 10) since your first attack was a natural 1. That's a critical miss. If you don't make the roll, Quinn will suffer a fumble. Since I've ruled that you've already hit with the second attack, I'll say that he falls on his face if he fumbles as he hits with his second attack.


----------



## Scott DeWar

and here I was, being so compassionate about your pain! I thought you canadaniskys were polite and all!!

*ducks then runs away*

oh, and here is the dex roll:

Dex check: 1D20 = [1] = 1




I think I know what this means - his +2 for his dex is pretty moot, I am guessing.


----------



## JustinCase

Uh-oh!


----------



## Scott DeWar

exactly. This is what causes FTF game dms to cackle with evil laughter, then the added words, "Roll a new character"


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> and here I was, being so compassionate about your pain! I thought you canadaniskys were polite and all!!
> 
> *ducks then runs away*
> 
> oh, and here is the dex roll:
> 
> Dex check: 1D20 = [1] = 1
> 
> View attachment 74396
> 
> I think I know what this means - his +2 for his dex is pretty moot, I am guessing.



Ouch.

Okay, so Quinn hits the rook but then hits the floor.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (Round 5)*
Phar:18
Aureus: 16
Rook-harpy: 16 (fleeing)
Caerth: 15
Quinn: 11 (prone)
Lorien: n/a

 [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], now that Lorien is in the sanctuary, you can make a second save vs. the fear with a +2 circumstance bonus.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar.




As soon as he's done laughing at Quinn he'll act.


----------



## Scott DeWar

This is an eyeroll:



I hope you squirt milk out of your nose . . . . at work. . . . . in front of your boss!!!!


----------



## Scotley

Nice eye roll. More likely to be diet mt. dew rather than milk, but it could happen.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mt dew - ouch. That is just painful on all accounts! Do you know why it is so acidic? The main component other then water is orange juice.


----------



## Knightfall

Phar's arrow killed the rook before it could escape. A casual glace at the rafters finds no others hiding above, that the PCs can see. There was the other rook that fled out the damaged section of the roof earlier. The PCs haven't seen or heard it since.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Quinn rises from the ground, dusting himself off. he then retrieves his spiked chain and returns it coiled to its straps.

He gives anyone who looks at him with mirth a dark glare but does not say anything.

After a few seconds he does look back the way he fled and says, "We are missing one of our numbers back at the alter, I believe. I found, . . . comfort there . . . . myself."


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Quinn rises from the ground, dusting himself off. he then retrieves his spiked chain and returns it coiled to its straps.
> 
> He gives anyone who looks at him with mirth a dark glare but does not say anything.
> 
> After a few seconds he does look back the way he fled and says, "We are missing one of our numbers back at the alter, I believe. I found, . . . comfort there . . . . myself."



Wrong thread.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ummmmmmm . . . . . . . . . .oops


----------



## Knightfall

So, I'm assuming the PCs are headed back up to the higher floor and up to try to get to the body on the flagstaff, right?


----------



## Scott DeWar

After we recover our second fleet-footed character, I would say yes.


----------



## JustinCase

Yes on my part.


----------



## Scotley

Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> After we recover our second fleet-footed character, I would say yes.





JustinCase said:


> Yes on my part.





Scotley said:


> Sounds like a plan to me.



I'll try to post before the end of Friday. However, it might have to wait until after Easter.


----------



## Scott DeWar

did we lose somebody from this game or the bard's gate game?


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> did we lose somebody from this game or the bard's gate game?



I lost someone from my Bluffside game over on The Piazza. He's from Finland, but he's not Blackrat?

When you see me post something on the Facebook group, make sure it says Bard's Gate or Crow God and not Bluffside.


----------



## JustinCase

I'm not from Finland either, although relatively speaking that's closer to my home than the USA.  

Like I said on the other Kulan campaign, within the next few weeks I'll be moving to another house, so there may be fewer responses from me on this campaign and the others I participate in. I'll try to post when I can. If necessary my PC can be directed by the DM.


----------



## Blackrat

Yeah, that wasn't me. Though my time on ENW is sporadic at best  I'll keep up


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> I lost someone from my Bluffside game over on The Piazza. He's from Finland, but he's not Blackrat?
> 
> When you see me post something on the Facebook group, make sure it says Bard's Gate or Crow God and not Bluffside.



Ah, Bluffside is on CM. Got it. I saw the name and Knew it was not Blackrat, Yes [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], I finally have gotten you strait since your "Unbirthday", But I still could not figure out who it was!!!

I am ok and strait on every thing.

So, Knightfall, if I may be Nosy, and if not I know you will tell be to go bug off, who was that person? I have a CM account, I just have had no desire to be verbally abused lately, so I stay away.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Ah, Bluffside is on CM. Got it. I saw the name and Knew it was not Blackrat, Yes [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION], I finally have gotten you strait since your "Unbirthday", But I still could not figure out who it was!!!
> 
> I am ok and strait on every thing.
> 
> So, Knightfall, if I may be Nosy, and if not I know you will tell be to go bug off, who was that person? I have a CM account, I just have had no desire to be verbally abused lately, so I stay away.



It's not on CM. It's on the forum known as The Piazza in the Crystal Globe subforum.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I'm not from Finland either, although relatively speaking that's closer to my home than the USA.
> 
> Like I said on the other Kulan campaign, within the next few weeks I'll be moving to another house, so there may be fewer responses from me on this campaign and the others I participate in. I'll try to post when I can. If necessary my PC can be directed by the DM.



No worries. And thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> It's not on CM. It's on the forum known as The Piazza in the Crystal Globe subforum.



dagnabbit, you told me this before!!!!! Sorry. I am strait now.


----------



## Knightfall

Will post a reply tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I hope your health is good.


----------



## Scotley

Having a very busy week. Please NPC my characters in your games as needed and I'll try to get back to posting by weeks end.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Having a very busy week. Please NPC my characters in your games as needed and I'll try to get back to posting by weeks end.



No worries.


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall said:


> Did Phar use his fly spell, earlier? I don't remember.



Yeah, he used it back when we had to climb in to the tower. The outer door was sealed and Lorien failed hilariously a few times. Phar decided to fly up.


----------



## Scott DeWar

you mean the door that Quinn tried to burst open with brute strength? I think that is where I started play in this game.


----------



## Knightfall

At least one more reply by Friday. Busy Wednesday, for sure. Thursday will be less crazy.


----------



## Scotley

Hey gang, I'm back. And yes Phar has already flown. Sorry for the delay. My car got rear ended early Monday morning. It is still drivable if just barely. Fortunately, no one was hurt. Poor dear spilled her coffee and wasn't looking as I stopped for a light. It has been monumentally inconvenient dealing with insurance and estimates and such. I took time away from work yesterday to get an estimate at the place her insurance wanted and this morning they can't seem to find it. Sigh. Anyway, thank you for letting me vent. Back to the game!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Get a second estimate, they may be working with the insurance company to put bad parts on and keep it on the cheap. maybe go to where your insurance company recommends and then even a third estimate.


----------



## Scotley

Good advice. Unfortunately, my car is nearly 7 years old and may not be worth what it will cost to fix it. They are talking frame damage. This is not a happy thing as the car was running great and paid for. What they will give me for it, won't come close to buying a new one, so I'll be paying a car note again. I had hoped to avoid that for another year or so as there was still a lot of good use left in my trusty soccer mom special.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That is sad. i am sorry. That is maddening, as I have been there myself about 15 years ago.


----------



## JustinCase

Sad thing, that. At least nobody got hurt.


----------



## Knightfall

Holy Moly!

We lost a lot of posts. More than I was expecting.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION],  [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION],  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION],  [MENTION=6801450]Trogdor1992[/MENTION]

Who is still interested in this game?

And I'm embarrassed to say I can remember exactly how to spell the username for the player who took over Lorien from Blackrat. Was it Thateus?


----------



## Trogdor1992

I took Lorien, Thateous took the Rogue

Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotley

I thought we were fairly close to finishing the adventure, so I'd hate not to wrap it up. Consider me interested.


----------



## Knightfall

Trogdor1992 said:


> I took Lorien, Thateous took the Rogue
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk



Right.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> I thought we were fairly close to finishing the adventure, so I'd hate not to wrap it up. Consider me interested.



Uhm, yes and no.

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], you still in?


----------



## Thateous

Yes, point me to the nearest Zed so I can lay'em down. Oh btw is there any possibility we will run into the stiletto artifact weapon?


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Yes, point me to the nearest Zed so I can lay'em down. Oh btw is there any possibility we will run into the stiletto artifact weapon?



If we continue, I'm going to go through the Google Cache pages I do have and re-post the sections I can before we get going.


----------



## Scott DeWar

checking in - still here. Hey Trogdor, Your game is gone isn't it?


----------



## Trogdor1992

Yes, but for those interested I can start it back up, since we had just gotten to (what was his name?) House

Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott DeWar

The one who Lefty sent us to?


----------



## Trogdor1992

Yes

Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

For the IC rebuild of this game, I'm not going to sweat the small stuff. If I can't find something, I'm not going to hunt for it. Most of the important stuff is current material. Besides, the game's backstory is safely tucked way back in archives of the previous decade. In order to lose all that, the forums would have to be completely reset. {Knock on wood.}

I'm going to do this one first and then do Bard's Gate. I have no idea how the process is going to take.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am not sweating. Just having trouble shaking off the boredom of not having En World this long.


----------



## Knightfall

> These following posts were made to the thread:
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6990051#post6990051
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Monday, 12th September, 2016 11:40 PM
> 
> Initiative for the zombies > 1d20-1=15 (http://identicalsoftware.com/coco/dicesessionview.php?id=891#34731)
> 
> *_Initiative Order (Round One) _*
> Caerth: 23
> Aureus: 22
> Quinn: 19
> Lorien: 16
> Zombies: 15
> Phar: 6
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6990054#post6990054
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Monday, 12th September, 2016 11:42 PM
> 
> JustinCase, Scotley, Trogdor1992
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6990058#post6990058
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Monday, 12th September, 2016 11:48 PM
> 
> *XP for the Giant Centipede:* 3,150 / 5 = 630 XP each
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6990059#post6990059
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Monday, 12th September, 2016 11:51 PM
> 
> Did I give out XP for the fight with the Rooks at the top of the tower?
> 
> The hidden well trap in the cellar was only CR 1/2, so I don't think it's really worth anything to the PCs. Besides, I was handling Aureus at the time.
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6990326#post6990326
> Posted by: Trogdor1992
> On: Tuesday, 13th September, 2016 08:47 AM
> 
> _: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16
> (http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=138685)
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6990359#post6990359
> Posted by: Scott DeWar
> On: Tuesday, 13th September, 2016 09:06 AM
> 
> I do not thinik you gave us xp for the flying freaks.
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6990576#post6990576
> Posted by: Scotley
> On: Tuesday, 13th September, 2016 12:23 PM
> 
> [roll0] Sorry have government auditors in this week, so I'm a little busy. Should be done no later than Thursday.
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6990581#post6990581
> Posted by: Trogdor1992
> On: Tuesday, 13th September, 2016 12:27 PM
> 
> Lol yay I go right before the zombies
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6990816#post6990816
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Tuesday, 13th September, 2016 03:36 PM
> 
> *_XP Updates_*
> _Rooftop Armory Fight_
> Rook-Harpies [x5]: 3,500 XP
> 
> _Main Hall Fight_
> Rook-Harpy (in the fireplace): 700 XP
> 
> Total: 4,200 XP / 5 PCs
> = *840 XP Each*
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6990817#post6990817
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Tuesday, 13th September, 2016 03:40 PM
> 
> *Rolled for Caerth:* 1d20+3=23 (http://identicalsoftware.com/coco/dicesessionview.php?id=891#34732)
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6990829#post6990829
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Tuesday, 13th September, 2016 03:52 PM
> 
> JustinCase seems to MIA right now, so I'll post an action for his PC.
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6990854#post6990854
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Tuesday, 13th September, 2016 04:17 PM
> 
> Thateous, your action for Aureus.



Just for completeness.


----------



## Knightfall

> These following posts were made to the thread:
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6991672#post6991672
> Posted by: Thateous
> On: Wednesday, 14th September, 2016 11:28 AM
> 
> If I could use a scimitar I would be all about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6991684#post6991684
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Wednesday, 14th September, 2016 11:40 AM
> 
> Trogdor1992, you action for Lorien. Note that I've had Caerth cast lesser restoration on your PC during the rest cycle. He regained 2 points of Dexterity, as a result.
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6991689#post6991689
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Wednesday, 14th September, 2016 11:43 AM
> 
> If he cast a cure spell on himself, you might want to consider it. Or simply stay back and shoot arrows or use a bardic ability. What are his hit points after resting?
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6991756#post6991756
> Posted by: Trogdor1992
> On: Wednesday, 14th September, 2016 12:52 PM
> 
> 
> ---Quote (Originally by Knightfall)---
> If he cast a cure spell on himself, you might want to consider it. Or simply stay back and shoot arrows or use a bardic ability. What are his hit points after resting?
> ---End Quote---
> Oh god I have to calculate, I think 1 plus whatever we get from resting, I'm thinking I might just want to heal myself.
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6992037#post6992037
> Posted by: Scott DeWar
> On: Wednesday, 14th September, 2016 05:29 PM
> 
> over night we receive 1 point/ hit die.
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6992120#post6992120
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Wednesday, 14th September, 2016 07:28 PM
> 
> 
> ---Quote (Originally by Trogdor1992)---
> Oh god I have to calculate, I think 1 plus whatever we get from resting, I'm thinking I might just want to heal myself.
> ---End Quote---
> So, 8 hp.
> 
> 
> ---Quote (Originally by Scott DeWar)---
> over night we receive 1 point/ hit die.
> ---End Quote---
> Correct.



Ta-da!


----------



## Knightfall

> These following posts were made to the thread:
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6992529#post6992529
> Posted by: Scotley
> On: Thursday, 15th September, 2016 09:10 AM
> 
> Phar is up 10 between the rest and the altar. Still pretty squishy, about that wand...
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6992767#post6992767
> Posted by: Trogdor1992
> On: Thursday, 15th September, 2016 12:48 PM
> 
> Okay, just gotta check my spells
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6993113#post6993113
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Thursday, 15th September, 2016 08:43 PM
> 
> 
> ---Quote (Originally by Trogdor1992)---
> Okay, just gotta check my spells
> ---End Quote---
> So, I'm going to go on assuming you're going to have Lorien heal himself.
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6993117#post6993117
> Posted by: Trogdor1992
> On: Thursday, 15th September, 2016 08:55 PM
> 
> That's my plan, I was having a hard time locating the RG
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6993119#post6993119
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Thursday, 15th September, 2016 08:57 PM
> 
> Thateous and Scott DeWar, both Aureus and Quinn get one AoO each as the zombies advance.
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6993122#post6993122
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Thursday, 15th September, 2016 09:03 PM
> 
> *_First Six Zombies_* (no flanking)
> *Zombie #1 (damaged) vs. Quinn*
> Attack Roll: 1d20+2=12 (http://identicalsoftware.com/coco/dicesessionview.php?id=891#34756) (miss)
> 
> *Zombie #2 (damaged) vs. Aureus*
> Attack Roll: 1d20+2=21 (http://identicalsoftware.com/coco/dicesessionview.php?id=891#34757) (hit)
> Damage: 1d6+1=4 (http://identicalsoftware.com/coco/dicesessionview.php?id=891#34762)
> 
> *Zombie #3 vs. Quinn*
> Attack Roll: 1d20+2=8 (http://identicalsoftware.com/coco/dicesessionview.php?id=891#34758) (miss)
> 
> *Zombie #4 vs. Aureus*
> Attack Roll: 1d20+2=19 (http://identicalsoftware.com/coco/dicesessionview.php?id=891#34759) (miss)
> 
> *Zombie #5 vs. Quinn*
> Attack Roll: 1d20+2=5 (http://identicalsoftware.com/coco/dicesessionview.php?id=891#34760) (miss)
> 
> *Zombie #6 vs. Aureus*
> Attack Roll: 1d20+2=6 (http://identicalsoftware.com/coco/dicesessionview.php?id=891#34761) (miss)
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6993124#post6993124
> Posted by: Thateous
> On: Thursday, 15th September, 2016 09:07 PM
> 
> AOO: 1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16
> (http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=138938)
> 
> Dmg: 1D6+3 = [2]+3 = 5
> (http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=138940)
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6993126#post6993126
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Thursday, 15th September, 2016 09:11 PM
> 
> *_Last Three Zombies (w/ flanking)_*
> *Zombie #7 vs. Aureus*
> 1d20+2=8 (http://identicalsoftware.com/coco/dicesessionview.php?id=891#34763)+2=10 (miss)
> 
> *Zombie #8 vs. Quinn*
> 1d20+2=12 (http://identicalsoftware.com/coco/dicesessionview.php?id=891#34764)+2=14 (miss)
> 
> *Zombie #9 vs. Aureus*
> 1d20+2=11 (http://identicalsoftware.com/coco/dicesessionview.php?id=891#34765)+2=13 (miss)
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6993128#post6993128
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Thursday, 15th September, 2016 09:12 PM
> 
> 
> ---Quote (Originally by Thateous)---
> AOO: 1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16
> (http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=138938)
> 
> Dmg: 1D6+3 = [2]+3 = 5
> (http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=138940)
> ---End Quote---
> That's a good hit but the zombie's DR reduces the damage to 0.
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6993131#post6993131
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Thursday, 15th September, 2016 09:15 PM
> 
> 
> ---Quote (Originally by Trogdor1992)---
> That's my plan, I was having a hard time locating the RG
> ---End Quote---
> Ah, okay. I'm assuming you found it, but if not...
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?250956-Rogues-Gallery-Aerie-of-the-Crow-God-PbP-Campaign!
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6993132#post6993132
> Posted by: Trogdor1992
> On: Thursday, 15th September, 2016 09:19 PM
> 
> I did, here's my roll for a cure moderate on myself: _: 2D8+7 = [8, 5]+7 = 20
> (http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=138941), so I'm at 28 I think
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6993139#post6993139
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Thursday, 15th September, 2016 09:30 PM
> 
> Scotley, your action for Phar.
> ************
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...he-Crow-God-Kulan-(OOC)&p=6993140#post6993140
> Posted by: Knightfall
> On: Thursday, 15th September, 2016 09:31 PM
> 
> 
> ---Quote (Originally by Trogdor1992)---
> I did, here's my roll for a cure moderate on myself: _: 2D8+7 = [8, 5]+7 = 20
> (http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=138941), so I'm at 28 I think
> ---End Quote---
> That sounds right.



Last one.


----------



## Knightfall

We are right at the end of round one vs. the Zombies.
 [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], it is your action for Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

The rebuild is done as best as I can make it. My goal for the rest of the day is to begin rebuilding the Bard's Gate IC thread.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (for Round Two)*
Caerth: 23
Aureus: 22 (flanked by zombies, x1 pair)
Quinn: 19 (flanked by zombies, x1 pair)
Lorien: 16
Zombies [x4] (flanking): 15 (zombie in between Aureus and Quinn is flanked)
Zombies [x4]: 15 (heading towards the other PCs)
Phar: 6


----------



## Scott DeWar

Kudos to knightfall!


----------



## Scott DeWar

looking back I see Quinn says, " As long as you don't go ripping dead rats in two anywhere near me." Yet, what he did with that centipede, . . . ..


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ok, I have given Knightfall his due by giving xp on all of the posts.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], your action for Aureus. Note that there are two zombies flanking Aureus not including the one in front of her, which she's already damaged. There is a zombie in between her and Quinn, which the two of them flank.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, that doesn't work. Instead...

There is one right in front of her. One to her left and one to her right. There is another zombie to Quinn's right.

The other zombies have shambled past the two characters to try to get to the other PCs. There are four of those. Two are behind Aureus and two are behind Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

Killing the zombie in between the two PCs will get rid of the flanking for the zombies.


----------



## Thateous

I can't seem to fine the rg thread. I would like to tumble out.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> I can't seem to fine the rg thread. I would like to tumble out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



Here it is: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?250956-Rogues-Gallery-Aerie-of-the-Crow-God-PbP-Campaign!

You'll have to re-post the character for your use.


----------



## Scott DeWar

my own post of Quinn from a year ago was the last post in the RG.


----------



## Trogdor1992

Well, I'll need Lorien's current sheet, if it exists somewhere

Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Trogdor1992 said:


> Well, I'll need Lorien's current sheet, if it exists somewhere



It on the Rogues Gallery thread under Blackrat's post.


----------



## Trogdor1992

Knightfall said:


> It on the Rogues Gallery thread under Blackrat's post.



Thank ye, o helpful one

Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trogdor1992

I found him and reposted him

Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], how far are you tumbling and in which direction? I'm assuming you're going away from the crypt back towards the other PCs, but I want to make sure.

The tumble DC is likely DC 17, as Aureus would have to go past at least two zombies. Also, tumbling is part of a move action, so if she only Tumbles 15 feet (half her speed), she can still make a standard action. Drawing Cruel Justice is free action if done s part of a move action.


----------



## Thateous

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], how far are you tumbling and in which direction? I'm assuming you're going away from the crypt back towards the other PCs, but I want to make sure.
> 
> The tumble DC is likely DC 17, as Aureus would have to go past at least two zombies. Also, tumbling is part of a move action, so if she only Tumbles 15 feet (half her speed), she can still make a standard action. Drawing Cruel Justice is free action if done s part of a move action.



Oh wow tumbling and drawing a scimitar from her back at the same time... watch out everyone, we've got a bad ass over here. Yes I would like to get closer to the part and if I still have a standard action it's up to Cruel Justice. Rogues aren't proficient with scimitars but with cruel justice at the helm who knows. Make sense?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Oh wow tumbling and drawing a scimitar from her back at the same time... watch out everyone, we've got a bad ass over here. Yes I would like to get closer to the part and if I still have a standard action it's up to Cruel Justice. Rogues aren't proficient with scimitars but with cruel justice at the helm who knows. Make sense?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



Makes sense, but you'll still have to factor in her not being proficient with a scimitar.


----------



## Thateous

Knightfall said:


> Makes sense, but you'll still have to factor in her not being proficient with a scimitar.



Ahh ok. Well then here we go. Oh great coyotecode is down atm. Just to make sure my records are correct, cruel justice is treated as a +1 keen scimitar?  If so does a 13 hit for 4 slashing.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Ahh ok. Well then here we go. Oh great coyotecode is down atm. Just to make sure my records are correct, cruel justice is treated as a +1 keen scimitar?  If so does a 13 hit for 4 slashing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



Yes, a _+1 keen scimitar_ with a crit. threat range of 16 to 20.

A roll of 13 hits.


----------



## Thateous

Knightfall said:


> Yes, a _+1 keen scimitar_ with a crit. threat range of 16 to 20.
> 
> A roll of 13 hits.



4 slashing dmg.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> 4 slashing dmg.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



I saw. Do you want to modify your post to reflect your attack and damage done or just have me reply with the result. I'm a bit busy with my other games on The Piazza, but I can do it tomorrow sometime.


----------



## Knightfall

Knightfall said:


> Attack/Damage: 1D20+12 = [11]+12 = 23; 1D8+4 = [2]+4 = 6



FYI, that's a hit; zombie doesn't go down but its damaged.

EDIT: does-n't


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6801450]Trogdor1992[/MENTION], your action for Lorien.


----------



## Knightfall

Uhm, still waiting.


----------



## Trogdor1992

I can't seem to find the Rogue's Gallery link anywhere

Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thateous

Link to RG


----------



## Trogdor1992

How close to the zombies am I?

Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Trogdor1992 said:


> How close to the zombies am I?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk



Probably about 10 to 15 feet away. Some of them will close with Lorien, Caerth, and Phar this round. 5 feet behind you is the wall to the corridor the PCs were down before turning to check out the short corridor leading into the crypt.


----------



## Trogdor1992

So my bow won't work, longsword attack when it closes then: _: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20
 Damage: _: 1D8+2 = [4]+2 = 6


Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Trogdor1992 said:


> So my bow won't work, longsword attack when it closes then: _: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20
> Damage: _: 1D8+2 = [4]+2 = 6



Okay, so Lorien is readying his action for when the zombies move. Got it.

And the attack is a hit. The zombie is damaged but doesn't go down. I'll post the actions for the zombies tomorrow.


----------



## Trogdor1992

Okay awesome, sorry to hold you guys up

Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Trogdor1992 said:


> Okay awesome, sorry to hold you guys up
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk



No worries. 

I've been trying to write replies for my Bluffside game on The Piazza. A bit of a struggle.


----------



## Knightfall

You guys are next in the queue. I'll take a nap first though. 

Lunch time!


----------



## Scott DeWar

good, you are eating


----------



## Knightfall

*Four zombies attack Quinn*
*Z#1:* Gaze attack, eye of doom (Will save [DC 10])
*Z#2:* Slam attack > 1d20+2=18+2=20 (hit); Damage > 1d6+1=6
*Z#3:* Slam attack > 1d20+2=4+2=6 (miss)
*Z#4:* Slam attack > 1d20+2=10 (miss)

Edit: Whoops, forgot flanking.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], make a Will saving throw for Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

*Other Zombie Attacks*
*Z#5:* Slam attack vs. Caerth > 1d20+2=4 (miss)
*Z#6:* Slam attack vs. Lorien > 1d20+2=4 (miss)
*Z#7:* Gaze attack vs. Aureus (DC 10)
*Z#8:* Slam attack vs. Phar > 1d20+2=16 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], make a Will save for Aureus.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar.


----------



## Knightfall

Round three coming up after Phar's action.

*Initiative Order (for Round Three)*
Caerth: 23
Aureus: 22
Quinn: 19 (flanked by zombies, x2 pair)
Lorien: 15
Zombies [x4] (flanking): 15 (zombie in between Aureus and Quinn is flanked)
Zombies [x4]: 15 (heading towards the other PCs)
Phar: 6


----------



## Thateous

Will save: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21


Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott DeWar

Knightfall said:


> @_*Scott DeWar*_, make a Will saving throw for Quinn.






> The zombies all around Quinn converge on him and try to pummel him to   death. Two of them hit only shield and armor with no damage to the big   man while a third manages to land a hard body blow. The fourth steps   toward Quinn and gazes at him with its gem eye. Quinn feels the magic in   the gem trying to invade his mind. The zombie speaks is a raspy   whisper...
> 
> _"Doom."_




will save:
Will save against zombie eye gem: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12

[probably a failure]

sorry, I had put this in the IC thread.


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Will save: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21






Scott DeWar said:


> will save:
> Will save against zombie eye gem: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
> 
> [probably a failure]
> 
> sorry, I had put this in the IC thread.



Those are both good saves. The DC wasn't very high.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh, ok!


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I've been waiting for  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]. I'm going to have Phar switch to his MW longsword and attack with that instead of his bow.

Attack: 1d20+5=21 (hit)
Damage: 1d8=6 (no DR reduction)


----------



## Knightfall

Rolling for [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION]...

Round Three
Caerth's attack: 1d20+10=28 (hit)
Damage: 1d8+7=10 (reduced to 5)


----------



## Thateous

Me now yes?

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Me now yes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



Yep. Go ahead.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], you're up after Thateous.


----------



## Thateous

Attack non-prof: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8
  is that a hit. Doubt it but i have a write for either outcome. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott DeWar

I will post an attack roll here, but I am not sure when I will be on line tomorrow as I have a doc visit. I will either get a write done when it is my turn or you can do it if you like. I will at least post something.

Attack / Damage
Attack/Damage: 1DD20+12 = INVALID ROLL = -1;1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5;1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20;1D8+4 = [6]+4 = 10

Quinn's skin crawls as he fights off the gem flash , but not as he sets back his revulsion of being in such close proximity to the worse opponent he could ever have to fight.

re roll of invalid roll:

Attack: 1D20+12 = [20]+12 = 32

crit confirm

Crit Confirm: 1D20+12 = [2]+12 = 14;1D8+4 = [5]+4 = 9


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Attack non-prof: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8
> is that a hit. Doubt it but i have a write for either outcome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



That's a miss.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> I will post an attack roll here, but I am not sure when I will be on line tomorrow as I have a doc visit. I will either get a write done when it is my turn or you can do it if you like. I will at least post something.
> 
> Attack / Damage
> Attack/Damage: 1DD20+12 = INVALID ROLL = -1;1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5;1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20;1D8+4 = [6]+4 = 10
> 
> Quinn's skin crawls as he fights off the gem flash , but not as he sets back his revulsion of being in such close proximity to the worse opponent he could ever have to fight.
> 
> re roll of invalid roll:
> 
> Attack: 1D20+12 = [20]+12 = 32
> 
> crit confirm
> 
> Crit Confirm: 1D20+12 = [2]+12 = 14;1D8+4 = [5]+4 = 9



So, if I'm reading all this right, Quinn hits with a 32 for 9 points of damage and then hits with a 20 for 10 points of damage. He hits one zombie and it goes down and then hits a second one, which doesn't go down, but it's severely damaged.

Remember that undead are immune to critical hits.


----------



## Scott DeWar

aw frack - one of the differences between 3.5 and Pathfinder. I forgot.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> aw frack - one of the differences between 3.5 and Pathfinder. I forgot.



No worries. I almost didn't catch it myself.


----------



## Scotley

Knightfall said:


> Okay, so I've been waiting for  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]. I'm going to have Phar switch to his MW longsword and attack with that instead of his bow.
> 
> Attack: 1d20+5=21 (hit)
> Damage: 1d8=6 (no DR reduction)




Thank you! I had good intentions of posting while on vacation, but the lure of the beach, seafood and umbrella drinks kept me from the computer. I am back and eager to continue.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Well, there is one good thing . . . . . You didn't post while drunk.


----------



## Knightfall

Scotley said:


> Thank you! I had good intentions of posting while on vacation, but the lure of the beach, seafood and umbrella drinks kept me from the computer. I am back and eager to continue.



No worries. I had a bad sinus infection last week, and my sister is on vacation this week. She's been glued to the couch and the TV 5 feet away from where my desktop PC is setup. It's been tough concentrating on writing PbP posts while she's been watching DVDs and sitcom reruns.

I've also been watching the 2nd season of Gotham on Netflix.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6801450]Trogdor1992[/MENTION], it's your turn. I thought I had already posted a mention for you, but it looks like I forgot. 

Zombie's actions come after that and then it's  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]'s turn.


----------



## Trogdor1992

Okay, another attack incoming! _: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18
 And damage: _: 1D8+2 = [3]+2 = 5


Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Trogdor1992 said:


> Okay, another attack incoming! _: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18
> And damage: _: 1D8+2 = [3]+2 = 5



Good hit but zombie stays up. Will post my counterattacks tomorrow morning.


----------



## Knightfall

Z1 vs. Quinn > 1d20+2=8 (miss)
Z2 vs. Quinn > 1d20+2=18 (miss)
Z3 vs. Quinn > 1d20+2=12 (miss)

Z4 vs. Caerth >  1d20+2=3 (miss)
Z5 vs. Aureus > 1d20+2=8 (miss)
Z6 vs. Phar > 1d20+2=20 (miss)
Z7 vs. Lorien > 1d20+2=22 (critical threat); Confirm > 1d20+2=8 (n/a); Damage > 1d6+1=2


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], you're up.


----------



## Scott DeWar

In case you need this, I will be at church tomorrow so here is my actions:

Combat expertise -3/+3
normal attacks: +12/+7
adjustments: +9 att / 1d8+4 Dam

Dodge +1 ac vs second zombie that last attacked [first one I am assuming is the injured one and that one IS GOIN D*O*W*N ! ! ! ! !]

reminder: Mobility :  +4 to AC vs AOO

Attack: 
Attack/Damage: 1D20+9 = [2]+9 = 11;1D8+4 = [7]+4 = 11


----------



## Knightfall

My sister and I will be getting together with my dad to celebrate her birthday, tonight.


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (for Round Four)*
Caerth: 23
Aureus: 22
Quinn: 19
Lorien: 15
Zombies [x2] vs. Quinn: 15
Zombies [x3] vs. others: 15
Phar: 6


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Attack:
> Attack/Damage: 1D20+9 = [2]+9 = 11;1D8+4 = [7]+4 = 11



That's a good hit. And the strike puts down another one of the zombies.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], you're action for Aureus.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6801450]Trogdor1992[/MENTION], since Scott Dewar has already posted his attack roll here, you're up after Thateous.


----------



## Scott DeWar

been making bread [edible, not spendable]. started eating it and realized I should have taken insulin - I want it to be known that a needle directly into the tricep hurts like a mother trucker!


----------



## Trogdor1992

_: 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8
1D8+2 = [6]+2 = 8
 Aaaaand that's a natural 1

Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott DeWar

Trogdor, face palm for you [to be read in soup nazi's voice]


----------



## Trogdor1992

Lol, i thank ye for the recognition

Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thateous

Attack non-prof: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11


Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Attack non-prof: 1D20+4 = [7]+4 = 11
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



That's a hit.


----------



## Scotley

I'm off to enjoy a long weekend of face to face gaming and socializing with old friends. We will be in the un-wired wilderness of north central Arkansas, so I don't expect to post again until Monday. Tuesday if the socializing gets out of hand. Please NPC my character as needed.


----------



## Scott DeWar

enjoy!!


----------



## Knightfall

Trogdor1992 said:


> _: 1D20+7 = [1]+7 = 8
> 1D8+2 = [6]+2 = 8
> Aaaaand that's a natural 1
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using Tapatalk



Whoops. I missed this... I was still waiting for you. 

Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Knightfall

Will get through to the end of the current round by the end of the day tomorrow. I have physio in the late afternoon, and errands to run before that, so most likely it will be in the evening.


----------



## Knightfall

Okay, so I had a really long tough day today. A lot of time spent on my feet and I pushed really hard at physio. I'll try to add posts tomorrow, but it might not be until Friday, if I'm more than just sore.


----------



## JustinCase

With sincere apologies for my looooooong absence... Real life  entrapped me in a big way (moving, new job). Sorry for keeping you guys in the dark.

Are you okay with me rejoining you?


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> With sincere apologies for my looooooong absence... Real life  entrapped me in a big way (moving, new job). Sorry for keeping you guys in the dark.
> 
> Are you okay with me rejoining you?



I'm fine with it. I assumed you'd be back at some point. I return your PC to you. Here's the Rogues Gallery link...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?250956-Rogues-Gallery-Aerie-of-the-Crow-God-PbP-Campaign!


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], your action for Phar to end round 4.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Our turns now?


----------



## Knightfall

*Initiative Order (for Round Five)*
Caerth: 23
Aureus: 22
Quinn: 19
Lorien: 15
Zombies [x2] vs. Quinn: 15
Zombie attacking Lorien: 15
Zombie attacking Phar: 15
Phar: 6


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], your action for Caerth. Note, I've been having him attack with his spear.

FYI, I'm going to be out for part of the day. I'll check back in here later on tonight.


----------



## JustinCase

Caerth attacks with his spear, then. Not really up to speed yet, so not sure who or what I should attack, so the one I was attacking before or the nearest foe. Could you roll for me?


----------



## Thateous

It's just zombies.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott DeWar




----------



## JustinCase

Not sure if 12 hits the buggers, but if it does, it'll hurt. Well, assuming zombies feel pain, which they don't. Rather, there would be a hole in a zombie, where their heart should be. Which didn't beat anymore, so they don't need it.

Anyway, you get my point.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think it does hit.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> Not sure if 12 hits the buggers, but if it does, it'll hurt. Well, assuming zombies feel pain, which they don't. Rather, there would be a hole in a zombie, where their heart should be. Which didn't beat anymore, so they don't need it.
> 
> Anyway, you get my point.



That's a hit.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], you're up.


----------



## Thateous

Busy day.
Attack non-prof: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12


Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Busy day.
> Attack non-prof: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk



So, which zombie are you targeting? The one facing Phar or one of the two attacking Quinn?


----------



## Thateous

Ill help phar

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], you're up. You have two of them facing you.

  [MENTION=6801450]Trogdor1992[/MENTION], you can now flank the zombie after Aureus moves and attacks the zombie facing Phar. There are enough people around it to give Lorien a +2.


----------



## Scott DeWar

trying to get to it. Bad couple of days of pain

Both hits are needed for one zombie,I think and the total of both hits is 14 points


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], you're up. There is only one zombie left. It is attacking Quinn.


----------



## Knightfall

And sorry I was MIA for so long. Bad pain in my hip. Both my SI joint and an inflamed bursa sac are causing me pain.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh wow. get better,dude! I am back on my cane for a twisted knee. I am not letting pride dictate my caring for the knee.


usually I would.


----------



## Scotley

Hey, hope you are both on the mend soon. Post coming shortly.


----------



## Knightfall

I'll try to post a reply sometime before the end of the week.

FYI, I'm going to have lot less time for pbp games in the new year. I have a writing project I MUST work on and I will be taking a weekly Poetry writing workshop starting on January 24th. It will last for eight weeks.


----------



## JustinCase

I hope you're doing alright.


----------



## Knightfall

JustinCase said:


> I hope you're doing alright.



I'm doing alright. Mainly I'm real busy with holiday stuff. I have been feeling a bit worn out lately but that's to be expected with the season. I'm hoping to post replies, once again, starting in early January.


----------



## JustinCase

That's okay. I was just concerned; no hurry.


----------



## Knightfall

*ATTN:* [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], [MENTION=6814006]Thateous[/MENTION], and [MENTION=6801450]Trogdor1992[/MENTION].

New post added, finally.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Still officially not on the inter net, but I might have some tie here soon.


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> Still officially not on the inter net, but I might have some tie here soon.



No rush. Go at your own pace. We're _just_ getting back into it.


----------



## Scotley

Trying to get caught up today myself. Glad we are active again. Happy New Year all.


----------



## JustinCase

Happy New Year!



Scotley said:


> Phar gratefully accepts more healing. "I think we should go toward the apparent chamber to the right?"




How many charges of the wand of CLW does Phar require?


----------



## Scotley

With a little luck 2 should do it.


----------



## JustinCase

[roll0]
[roll1]


----------



## Scotley

Close enough, thank you.


----------



## Knightfall

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], I'm fairly certain that the hp total on your character sheet in the rogues gallery thread is correct. The last time it was edited was October 3rd, well after the rebuild. (All the damage that Quinn took from the centipede was healed when the PCs had retreated back into the tower and to the holy chapel.) I looked through all the posts after Oct 3 and he didn't taken any additional damage (my rolls were bad).

Thus, Quinn has 85 hp.


----------



## Knightfall

I do have the damage values on COre COliseum, however.

The centipede used its acid breath weapon for 23 damage. I can't remember who saved and who didn't. Aureus didn't have to since she was on the other side of the bridge. I do remember that. I don't think Quinn saved. The centipede bit Lorien for 14 damage and 9 total points of Dexterity damage (he natural healed one point with rest). I think I had Caerth cast lesser restoration on the bard, but I can't remember. I'll see if it's in my dice rolls.

The centipede also bit Quinn for 19 damage. He didn't suffer any Dex damage so he obviously made his save.


----------



## Knightfall

Yes, I had Caerth cast lesser restoration on Lorien for two point of returned Dexterity.

So, Lorien is still down 6 points of Dex.


----------



## Knightfall

FYI, Lorien has only 14 hp left.


----------



## Knightfall

It looks like Quinn took a total of 8 damage from the zombies. So, at most, he should have 83 hp.

Hmm, now I'm not sure how much he was healed in the sanctuary.


----------



## Knightfall

I also had Caerth cast a cure moderate wounds (15 points) on someone when they were in the sanctuary. That like when to either Quinn or Lorien, but I can't remember who.


----------



## Knightfall

Lorien casts one more cure light wounds on himself from his own wand: 1d8+5=9


----------



## Knightfall

Time to sleep, physio tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I really hate that en word had to  reset. but it is what it is. shall we just say he has 83/91?


----------



## Thateous

There will be more adventure after this tower correct?

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> I really hate that en word had to  reset. but it is what it is. shall we just say he has 83/91?



Sure.


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> There will be more adventure after this tower correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app



That depends on you guys and if you want to continue. I'm okay with it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

[sblock=my answer]
yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Thateous

Oh lordy. I'd love to continue, but would prefer to remake the character. Another rogue-ish character if I'm allowed.

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## Knightfall

Thateous said:


> Oh lordy. I'd love to continue, but would prefer to remake the character. Another rogue-ish character if I'm allowed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app



That's fine. But FYI, Cruel Justice goes with Aureus.


----------



## Knightfall

And if Trogdor doesn't come back, Lorien will be going back to his homeland.


----------



## Thateous

I can accept that.

Sent from my SM-G935P using EN World mobile app


----------



## JustinCase

I'm interested to continue. Caerth has a lot of potential I haven't been able to play out.

Oh, and [MENTION=6801450]Trogdor1992[/MENTION] has returned to the forum, but I'm not sure if he has caught up on this game yet.


----------



## Scotley

I am eager to continue.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> I am eager to continue.




Oh wow! He used the "E" now you *HAVE* to continue ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Knightfall

BTW, I'm waiting for you guys.


----------



## Knightfall

New OOC thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...htfall-s-Aerie-of-the-Crow-God-pbp-Game-OOC-2

To the moderators, this thread can be closed, as it is over the 1,000 post limit.

(There still is the limit, right?)


----------



## Scott DeWar

no limit any more, actually. The hive thread is over 5000 posts. since the last set of servers were purchased, it de4alt with the need for thread length limits.




A paltry 5400and change


----------



## Knightfall

Scott DeWar said:


> no limit any more, actually. The hive thread is over 5000 posts. since the last set of servers were purchased, it de4alt with the need for thread length limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A paltry 5400and change



Ah well, I've created the new one, we'll use it instead.


----------



## Scott DeWar

No prob, just stating facts is all. Maybe we can out do the hive thread. It has been slow there lately.


----------

